# How do the Veterans of the BD feel about the Next Gen of Posters ?



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Flipping the question from the Legends thread going on right now

How do some of the older posters feel regarding the new kids on the block?

Any of em have potential to surpass the previous generation and fulfill that cheesy Naruto recurring plot point 

Ill tag a few and see who is willing to participate, anyone else wanna tag some ol faithful i miss, go ahead

Tho at the same time i doubt that they will all respond

Just a fun little idea

@Kyu 
@UchihaX28 
@HandfullofNaruto 
@Empathy 
@DaVizWiz 
@Yoko 
@Rocky 
@Shark 
@Bonly 
@Orochimaruwantsyourbody 

I mainly tagged people i knew have been members for awhile

Feel free to do the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 25, 2018)

Even though I’m no where near close to the veterans right now I don’t see anyone catching up to them anytime soon since the BD now is very inactive and dosent have as good of debaters as it did before.

That and apparently the older debaters have died or moved on from the Forum.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 25, 2018)

Well the old times were better and more exciting in many ways, but the new battledome isn't that bad.

There's definitely some interesting posters here and there, and the general consensus on a lot of characters' power levels has changed. Back in the day the manga still hadn't finished but now since it's concluded more characters are seeing matches like the war-arc characters.

Some of the new posters have some interesting views and think in different ways to the OGs of the NBD, I personally say that's refreshing. Some posters are also passionate at debating certain characters and are knowledgeable on their abilities which is good from time to time.

Thread creativity is much better now but there are also a lot of open-ended question threads like "strongest x can beat" that I personally find boring and hard to put any real effort into due to their nature.

Overall there is a lot of variety so I don't think it's that bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

When determining the quality of a poster, some categories I have to look at...

-How accurate are this posters claims, factually? How deep is this posters knowledge? 

-Do they make me actually think? Are they actually responding to people’s claims, and addressing the bulk of the matter or do they dance around it?

-Do they offer long explanations that took significant amounts of time to write?

-Do they ignore sources of canon that are inconvenient to their post or favorite characters? Do they ignore statements, off panel feats, the DB, story parallels, and author statements?

-Do they routinely post utterly OOC things, like making their opening post in a “Kakashi vs Gai” thread “Wow you didn’t restrict the 8th Gate? 8th Gate GG”, or base fights off of the assumption that the character they like more will immediately use their trump card when the two fighters are out in the open at the start of the fight?

-Do they have views that are clearly not to be found in any source of canon? This is subjective, but non the less claims of Itachi soloing the Gokage, Kakashi soloing the Sannin, Part One Genin killing the Hokage, and Kisame beating BSM kill credibility.

-Do I find myself typically valuing their opinion, even if I am at opposite ends of the debate, sometimes even having my mind changed? Or when I see the name pop up on my alert after they quoted me, can I already accurately predict their exact argument, something about how the data book doesn’t matter and Lee will one shot Tsunade?

-Are they hypocritical? Will they bash one character for something when it is convient, then take the opposite side of the argument the next day when they find it convient? For example, will somebody do something like argue Hiruzen was a powerhouse when he was young, but then argue Hanzo was all hype just because? 

-Does the poster argue to “win” the debate, or do I feel like they are just stating some facts and perhaps pulling for someone but not blindly? Will they call out their own side for inaccurate statements, or absurd ideas? Or do they go all in to argue in favor of who they want to win or decide wins?

-Do they concede points? Do they change arguments over time? Do they argue against their favorites?


The best posters when I first started posting in 2011-12, from my point of view, were probably Cyphon, Turrin, Empathy, and Akito. The best strict debater who posted regularly was probably Empathy, while the best ideas guy to me was Turrin. I’m potentially forgetting someone, but I don’t think I know of any posters quite on that level who have a join date in the last few years. Flaming Rain apparently only joined in 2013, at which point I had been here a few years, and I believe that Flaming Rain is close to that level. So that is one poster who joined in the last five years of that caliber. There are probably others, but I cannot say everyone’s join date.

I’ll keep an eye out for my favorite posters over the next few days, check their join dates if I can’t remember their name from around when I started posting, and see if there is anyone to add.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

How am I not here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> How am I not here?



You're too young in NF time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

I agree with Shark that the BD is more creative now. “Give fill in blank SM”, and some of the random open ended games didn’t happen as often back then. Of course, this is probably in part because of the lack of new content forcing us to invent new characters to get new debates.

I consider the BD inferior now to when I first started posting in 2011, but superior to when I stopped posting regularly in 2012. 

2012 saw the power structrure of the series, which had been relatively consistent, completely break. We basically had Jiraiya and Itachi as the top guys from the early 2000s until Pein, with characters like Minato and Prime Hiruzen described who were a level above Jiraiya, so a jump up to Pein’s level when we view him as a potential final villain wasn’t that hard to imagine. Even KCM Naruto, intitial EMS Sasuke, and SM Kabuto we’re fairly consistent with that. 

But then things got crazy in 2012. We had someone do the impossible and solo the Five Kage without effort, something nobody in the first 550/700 chapters could do. Then we get the reveal that revealed he was weaker than when he was when he was alive, and then the Retcon that places Hashirama above him. We get Obito controlling six different Bijuu at once. Naruto goes from still using SM as his top form and unable to beat any two Gokage in all likelihood, to getting BM in late 2012. 

Then the power inflation and consistency died. Everyone got limitless stamina. Everyone can use giant Jutsu. Sakura suddenly gets multiple S ranked Jutsu and Katsuyu. Kamui and Kakashi are made special to fight Obito with. 

And the board didn’t really know how to react to this. Every time anyone uses a new Jutsu half the BD starts posting about how this proves character X beats character Y with no difficulty even if the opposite was true last week, and anyone who wants to see more or get clarification is just damage control.

Naturally, some people want to use new feats to promote views that would get you redbarred in 2011, like Itachi soloing the Gokage and Kakashi defeating Nagato. A new wave of posters also joined the board who routinely argued for the above positions, while also arguing things like calling the DB non canon. It was also at this point that the Obito reveal and general decline the War Arc represented caused many people to stop posting. Some old posters complained about the decline in quality in the board to the point I can remember some people (not mods) going as far as recommending suspending some of the new posters who would argue in favor of Kakashi over Hashirama or Kisame over BM Naruto, citing them as a cause of the decline of the board. 

These new posters, the decline of the series, old posters no longer posting, and the craziness of the war killed my interest in the BD.


I would say that 2011 through early 2012 was the best time on the board. Late 2012-early 2013 was a cesspool to the point I quit. I would sporadically check in to see if it improved. I felt 2014 still a cesspool, 2015 got a little better, 2016 a little better, and 2017 a little better to the point I felt like rejoining. The worst Itachi, Gai, and Kakashi cult members were gone, and the days of those characters taking out 3-5 Kage level by themselves were seemingly over. The Kisame cult was all alone. The board was actually back the point where one Kage defeating three was regarded as a huge claim again.

Overall I would say that in my experience the boards quality is something like 

2011-early2012>2017>2016=early 2018>2015>Late 2012-2014.


This is all just my opinion. My dates are probably a little,off for some of these, but this is my general impression of the boards history.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> You're too young in NF time.


Actually hes not

The entire point of this thread if for older posters to talk about how they feel regarding the new guys

Troy is definitely in that demographic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Late 2012-early 2013 was a cesspool to the point I quit. I would sporadically check in to see if it improved. I felt 2014 still a cesspool


Im curious to know why exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 25, 2018)

lol I guess it's a good thing I stopped posting from late 2012 until 2016.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Im curious to know why exactly


I felt the board went to shit because it had many good posters stop regularly posting while many bad posters joined, the Overton Window shifted in the wrong direction on a number of issues, low effort posts became more normal, the board became too responsive to whatever happened in the new chapter, and the series itself declined which made posting about the series less interesting.


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 25, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> The best posters when I first started posting in 2011-12, from my point of view, were probably Cyphon, Turrin, Empathy, and Akito. The best strict debater who posted regularly was probably Empathy, while the best ideas guy to me was Turrin.



What do you mean by "best ideas guy"?

Like opinions, or most creative?



WorldsStrongest said:


> Actually hes not
> 
> The entire point of this thread if for older posters to talk about how they feel regarding the new guys
> 
> Troy is definitely in that demographic



I was only half serious, but Troy is only 2. Everybody _on that list_ would consider Troy to be one of the "next gen".


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> I was only half serious, but Troy is only 2. _Everybody on that list_ would consider Troy to be one of the "next gen".


...

Thats the whole point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> ...
> 
> Thats the whole point



?

You mean to for the people on that list to talk about people like Troy? If so then whoops.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> ?
> 
> You mean to for the people on that list to talk about people like Troy? If so then whoops.


Yeah lol

Pretty much

Basically, asked the old dogs opinions on posters who are active nowadays, and compared to the shape of things way back when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

FlamingRain said:


> What do you mean by "best ideas guy"?
> 
> Like opinions, or most creative?
> 
> ...


Turrin has the highest quantity of high quality Naruto essays I have seen. Lots of interesting ideas and ways at looking at things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Turrin has the highest quantity of high quality Naruto essays I have seen. Lots of interesting ideas and ways at looking at things.



Christ...


----------



## The Great One (Mar 25, 2018)

I think calling us last gen would be more appropriate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kyu (Mar 25, 2018)

Good lot overall w/ a few nuts sprinkled here & there. 

When I first joined in 2011 things were brutal - I got negged 5 times for asking "is KCM Naruto hypersonic?", few months later I got comfortable and shot the shit with a few regulars. 2012-2013 was probably when I enjoyed NF the most, someone was posting some funny shit here, Library/Telegrams, HoU convo or the in OBD(back when they had the Manga/Anime BD, Joke BD and other subsections that escapes me) everyday. The homies ELT & Whirlpool were a reliable source of hilarity.  Whirl was basically Conor Mcgregor....ok I'm sayin that mostly cause he's brash & Irish. 

Anywhoits, I'm sure I'd have a blast with the newer posters if I had the time I did 5-6 years ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't feel like the "old gen" was outstanding or "superior" or anything of that sort. Just regular people debating their point of view like anyone else (including those who came in late). The "old ones" were debating for their favos, and so do everyone else up until now. I don't see any particular difference.

It was better at that time just in the sense that the manga was still running and new infos (and perhaps characters/match-up) comes every week. Which helped not to make the place boring with the same repetitive match-ups/arguments and so on. Sadly, this is not the case anymore.

Of course, there is "Boruto" but not everyone watches it I assume. And even if they do, the characters are not all that strong to be used often with different characters here. :V

Edit:
and about this


> When I first joined in 2011 things were brutal - I got negged 5 times for asking "is KCM Naruto hypersonic?"



Yes, they were getting butthurt quite often and neg you for everything. Now, only
  does that.  Even then, not nearly as often as they were.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> The old (pre 2014 let's say) are, not surprisingly almost all Sannin wankers.
> 
> There are no legends left. Maybe in their times they were worth a shit, the problem with reading a manga thats not complete yet is that you allow your mind to set, lock and never change. That's whats happened to most of these so called legends.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

If only they read Part Two, they would have known that Rinnegan Obito>=Kisame>Nagato>BSM Naruto>BM Naruto>KCM Naruto>Sannin

Now, the Sannin wankers have to pay the price for their foolishness by constantly losing debates.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> .



honestly, this cracked me up.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> If only they read Part Two, they would have known that Rinnegan Obito>=Kisame>Nagato>BSM Naruto>BM Naruto>KCM Naruto>Sannin
> 
> Now, the Sannin wankers have to pay the price for their foolishness by constantly losing debates.




You seem offended....well...if the shoe fits I guess...



Hussain said:


> honestly, this cracked me up.



Nothing inaccurate stated.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> You seem offended....well...if the shoe fits I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing inaccurate stated.


Offended? Coming from the guy who just sent out a neg and constantly rages about other people on the internet?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Nothing inaccurate stated.


Of course not...


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 25, 2018)

@Orochimaruwantsyourbody those are some tough criteria  that's like an S-ranked mission, I must train more.

I'm definitely a new-blood guy, it's interesting to see what the old guard thinks of the likes of me. I don't think I'm very creative, and I tend to dodge posts that require a lot of effort (im constantly multi-tasking irl so it's difficult to form rebuttals that address everything in those types of posts in a timely manner).


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 25, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> @Orochimaruwantsyourbody those are some tough criteria  that's like an S-ranked mission, I must train more.


imagiaghose were some pretty reasonable criteria for good behavior during debates.



Lord knows I would have been torched for bringing up any of the shit I say now in previous iterations of the BD. I'm even getting a bunch of shit for it now, with this supposedly younger and less reactionary crowd of posters.

I saw how the old Hiashi vs Itachi thread got locked for being unbalanced despite people making actual arguments and even Cosmos arguing in favor of Hiashi. Yet the thread still got locked.

I imagine it was just a forum full of Troyse clones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 25, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Turrin has the highest quantity of high quality Naruto essays I have seen. Lots of interesting ideas and ways at looking at things.



I always thought Turrin made very insightful threads but he was horrible to debate with. Every post was six pages long and I never saw him concede on anything.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

This is incredibly interesting I hope to get the experience to become a better poster. I try to be as unbiased as I possibly can and liking the character I like. I hope to be more consistent and become one of the greats!!! This thread almost makes me want to read older threads. If you guys want me to I can start writing essays if you want although they won't be often because I still have school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 25, 2018)

@Santoryu post the scan of Kakashi saying the new generation surpasses the old

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> @Santoryu post the scan of Kakashi saying the new generation surpasses the old

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 25, 2018)

Da god

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 25, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> @Santoryu post the scan of Kakashi saying the new generation surpasses the old



legends of the past are always exaggerated


Hussain's right, though (never thought I'd say that). The manga was ongoing back then so there was naturally more activity. The arguments may seem more accurate now because we have the benefit of hindsight whereas some posts from the past have aged horribly.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Can someone tell me where I suck and where I don't suck? That'd be great


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> Hussain's right, though (never thought I'd say that).


I am always right smh.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 25, 2018)

2016 is the best class of new posters

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Tri said:


> 2016 is the best class of new posters



You're so lucky: you barely made it in

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bonly (Mar 25, 2018)

New group is ok but I doubt many(if any) are goona be like the good posters of the past, many don’t put to much effort into their post and most aren’t willing to acknowledge that they’re wrong a lot of the time as you can bring up scans+examples from the manga and what not but nope they’re right. Not to mention the sheer oversaturated amount of memeing and trolling that goes on is high along with people being way to trigger happy with the bashing with certain members. Of course this isn’t all of them but a bit though it’s nice to find some gems like Isaiah13000 every now and then

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> New group is ok but I doubt many(if any) are goona be like the good posters of the past, many don’t put to much effort into their post and most aren’t willing to acknowledge that they’re wrong a lot of the time as you can bring up scans+examples from the manga and what not but nope they’re right. Not to mention the sheer oversaturated amount of memeing and trolling that goes on is high along with people being way to trigger happy with the bashing with certain members. Of course this isn’t all of them but a bit though it’s nice to find some gems like Isaiah13000 every now and then



Bonly you are Supreme Memelord in all threads involving Katsuyu so idk why you're hating on the memeing people for  (but it's funny so it's okay)



SakuraLover16 said:


> This is incredibly interesting I hope to get the experience to become a better poster. I try to be as unbiased as I possibly can and liking the character I like. I hope to be more consistent and become one of the greats!!! This thread almost makes me want to read older threads. If you guys want me to I can start writing essays if you want although they won't be often because I still have school.



Don't write essays for the sake of it, no one reads them and then they throw dumb arguments at you that were already countered in your essay lol. Only make a thread dedicated to your giant blocks of text if you have something really good to say, but people rarely do these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> New group is ok but I doubt many(if any) are goona be like the good posters of the past, many don’t put to much effort into their post and most aargumelling to acknowledge that they’re wrong a lot of the time as you can bring up scans+examples from the manga and what not but nope they’re right. Not to mention the sheer oversaturated amount of memeing and trolling that goes on is high along with people being way to trigger happy with the bashing with certain members. Of course this isn’t all of them but a bit though it’s nice to find some gems like Isaiah13000 every now and then



Some panels can be interpreted differently based on point of view of the reader.

You're assuming a hypothetical poster has panels that clearly show something rather than a static image where they and someone else are trying to extrapolate what actions must have taken place right before and right after that image.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> New group is ok but I doubt many(if any) are goona be like the good posters of the past, many don’t put to much effort into their post and most aren’t willing to acknowledge that they’re wrong a lot of the time as you can bring up scans+examples from the manga and what not but nope they’re right. Not to mention the sheer oversaturated amount of memeing and trolling that goes on is high along with people being way to trigger happy with the bashing with certain members. Of course this isn’t all of them but a bit though it’s nice to find some gems like Isaiah13000 every now and then



> implying the old ones are willing to acknowledge that they are wrong... 

long posts are a turn-off, and a waste of time. No one will agree with anyone regardless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FlamingRain (Mar 25, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I always thought Turrin made very insighhtful threads but he was horrible to debate with. Every post was six pages long and I never saw him concede on anything.



I've seen him concede a few points but yes those were some long af posts.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Bonly you are Supreme Memelord in all threads involving Katsuyu so idk why you're hating on the memeing people for  (but it's funny so it's okay)



It's different when it's Katsuyu.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 25, 2018)

Next gen or old gen, there isn't that many fundamental differences.

You will always have people rooting for certain characters and making similar arguments with some differences here and there irrelevant of the state of the manga(finished or still going) and although people can obviously make better arguments after it's finished, with better evidence to back it up, that doesn't necessarily mean they are better posters.

The way I look at it, we have people from BD before the manga ended and those who joined after it did. BC and AD if you will. Only few from around the time that I joined still post @Santoryu @Shark  and a  couple others.

Fandoms have changed quite a lot in the BD in this last 8 years, and Itachi's was quite the popular one for a while, unsurprisingly being lead by @Nikushimi @Grimmjowsensei and a few others.

I really like the most recent additions though @Levi Ackerman @Architect  @ThomasTheCat


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I really like the most recent additions though @Levi Ackerman @Architect

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bonly (Mar 25, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Bonly you are Supreme Memelord in all threads involving Katsuyu so idk why you're hating on the memeing people for  (but it's funny so it's okay).



First off you uncultured swine the Great Katsuyu-Sama is not a meme, she is a way of life,she is a goddess, she is love in and of itself and she is eternal so you better check yourself before you wreck yourself, boy.

But I meant the sheer amount it’s done to, once in a while is one thing but the memes happen way to much and go on in a thread for way to long, imo at least.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bonly (Mar 25, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> Some panels can be interpreted differently based on point of view of the reader.
> 
> You're assuming a hypothetical poster has panels that clearly show something rather than a static image where they and someone else are trying to extrapolate what actions must have taken place right before and right after that image.



Some panels can be interpreted differently but then some panels can’t. They’re multiple panels in the manga that are cut dry without any wiggle room upon which I’m referring to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


>


I feel you


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Don't write essays for the sake of it, no one reads them and then they throw dumb arguments at you that were already countered in your essay lol. Only make a thread dedicated to your giant blocks of text if you have something really good to say, but people rarely do these days.


I was thinking about a little theory I just have to have time to put it together


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> First off you uncultured swine the Great Katsuyu-Sama is not a meme, she is a way of life,she is a goddess, she is love in and of itself and she is eternal so you better check yourself before you wreck yourself, boy.
> 
> But I meant the sheer amount it’s done to, once in a while is one thing but the memes happen way to much and go on in a thread for way to long, imo at least.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Lewd 3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yaaaasss Katsuyu sama is an irresistible organism everyone just throws themselves on her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JuicyG (Mar 25, 2018)

What constitutes an "older member"? 

Anyways, being on this forum longer doesn't necessarily mean you know more about the series compared to a brand new member. For example I consider @RahulPK04 a very good poster, as well as @Cosmos and @WorldsStrongest. And there are members who have been around since 08' who were never that good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Mar 25, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> I consider @RahulPK04 a very good poster

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> New group is ok but I doubt many(if any) are goona be like the good posters of the past, many don’t put to much effort into their post and most aren’t willing to acknowledge that they’re wrong a lot of the time as you can bring up scans+examples from the manga and what not but nope they’re right. Not to mention the sheer oversaturated amount of memeing and trolling that goes on is high along with people being way to trigger happy with the bashing with certain members. Of course this isn’t all of them but a bit though it’s nice to find some gems like Isaiah13000 every now and then


I...I TLDR sometimes...Baka


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 25, 2018)

Hussain said:


> long posts are a turn-off, and a waste of time.


I used to make long posts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Buuhan (Mar 25, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> I really like the most recent additions though @Levi Ackerman @Architect  @ThomasTheCat


----------



## Bonly (Mar 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I...I TLDR sometimes...Baka



Your copy and paste post can’t fool my eyes


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Your copy and paste post can’t fool my eyes


I copy and paste my own content 

I still wrote it


----------



## Bonly (Mar 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I copy and paste my own content
> 
> I still wrote it



I wanna see new Tldr


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I wanna see new Tldr


I do that as well tho 

I dont copy/paste everytime

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## HandfullofNaruto (Mar 25, 2018)

I’m not a huge fan of the current NBD. I remember when an NBD webpage would take 20+ seconds to load because somebody had to make their point using tons of manga scans. I remember when two members alone could cause a thread to go on for several pages. I remember when posts like “I agree with x” or “I believe x wins” were basically removed from threads because they completely lacked content. I remember when debates would get so far out of hand that people would get banned for a few days. This isn’t the same NBD that it was a few years ago —

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

HandfullofNaruto said:


> I’m not a huge fan of the current NBD. I remember when an NBD webpage would take 20+ seconds to load because somebody had to make their point using tons of manga scans. I remember when two members alone could cause a thread to go on for several pages. I remember when posts like “I agree with x” or “I believe x wins” were basically removed from threads because they completely lacked content. I remember when debates would get so far out of hand that people would get banned for a few days. This isn’t the same NBD that it was a few years ago —


You miss the bans? Lol


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh look

@Troyse22 has an opinion 

And a dishonest one at that

Dude everytime i get into a quote war with you thats a different TLDR 

Everytime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 25, 2018)

Tldrs aren’t really worth it anymore when half the posters either don’t read or don’t care about the points made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 25, 2018)

Tri said:


> Tldrs aren’t really worth it anymore when half the posters either don’t read or don’t care about the points made.


This tbh

I've noticed you stopped making your large amazing posts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Oh look
> 
> @Troyse22 has an opinion
> 
> ...



Shush.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Shush.


Exactly

Glad youve realized your opinion was completely unfounded and wrong


----------



## Tri (Mar 25, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> This tbh
> 
> I've noticed you stopped making your large amazing posts


I probably put way more effort into counter arguments than my initial posts because people are more willing to argue with a short post then a wall of text with a bunch of scans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Tri said:


> I probably put way more effort into counter arguments than my initial posts because people are more willing to argue with a short post then a wall of text with a bunch of scans



Yeah, then the people arguing against the wall have to retaliate with a wall to adress everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> I used to make long posts


And did you convince anyone?


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Exactly
> 
> Glad youve realized your opinion was completely unfounded and wrong



Nothing wrong with my opinion. It's not unfounded or wrong.

Look at some of the posters who have been around AS the manga was being released (talking the people who have been reading before Shippuden was even a thing)

They're often very delusional and/or wankers

Turrin for example, has stated Hiruzen undoubtedly has FTG due to the whole "he mastered every jutsu in Konoha" nonsense.

He's widely regarded as a Sannin wanker.

Mithos is another example. Kisame is Jonin level, Jiraiya can mid diff Pein with manga knowledge, Itachi gets mid diffed by base Jiraiya etc etc.

Sure their opinions held weight back in the day, but they're outdated relics who need to actually get a grasp on the current manga

They're nothing now in terms of content quality and sanity

I really don't care if this gets me heat. Old posters are by far the worst posters in the NBD bar a couple who aged well with the manga.

New posters (like myself) had access to almost all or all of the manga and read the chapters back to back, and could be swayed by new information, unlike old posters.

You think my opinion is wrong or unfounded? I really don't give a shit tbh, the evidence speaks for itself. Look how many old posters think the Sannin and Itachi are the strongest Shinobi's in the verse, only being walled at Nagato (and even then 1 or 2 have stated Itachi>Nagato)


It's outright wrong to say old posters are better than new ones because it's blatantly untrue based on everything each "group" posts. It's wrong to call them "legends" because that implies they're still currently good posters, when the majority of them aren't.

"Orochimaru mid diffing Itachi" is another one that grosses me out.

Mid-New Posters>>>>>>>Old Posters 95% of the time.


Some people posting here are delusional as hell too "They posted huge arguments with tons of manga scans"

1. Manga scans were important, and still are in every thread, it's that it's much harder to post them now. Used to be able to drag photos right to the chat box or w/e, now you have to save it, upload to imgur, THEN post. Look at my old posts before the changes to uploading

New posters only use less scans due to the obstacles that comes with posting scans.

2. TLDR's were annoying as shit. Very few read them for good reason. Huge single spaced paragraphs consisting of 200+ sentences every post. They were, and clearly still are an overrated concept. The fact that it was common is even more annoying. I don't mind long posts, and I occasionally write them myself, but for it to be commonplace amongst every poster would make me leave the NBD.


Nostalgia makes you blind, and it makes the majority of old posters blind to new information.

Get over yourselves old posters, and adapt to the current manga or gtfo of the nbd.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hussain said:


> And did you convince anyone?



Had to show ignored content because I knew Serene something funny.

No, he rarely, or never has. He got slapped down in the "The only difference between perfect and imperfect sages is appearance" or "there's no such thing as imperfect or perfect sages". Literally torn apart in his own thread and he still maintains the same opinions as if nothing ever happened. All he could do was stutter and deflect, but couldn't counter argue because he was outright wrong but didn't want to admit it.

I'd say it was the biggest embarassment of his NBD posting career, but he still champions himself as if it didn't happen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 25, 2018)

The generation that followed mine (I'm 2011-2013 ish) don't post much anymore. My generation had members like @Orochimaruwantsyourbody @Rocky (2011-12) ->>> @FlamingRain, @UchihaX28, @ARGUS (2013);

the following gen had great members like @JuicyG, @Matty, @HandfullofNaruto (2014-2015) who were at the forefront of the section at some point or another. I like this generation because it birthed nearly no trolls and some of the friendliest members in the section.

The newest generation has members like @WorldsStrongest, @Troyse22, @Charmed who have been here for over a year and lead the grouping.

The newest generation has good knowledge but some of them haven't had the experience to mature themselves. During the time my gen came up quote wars were common on a daily basis, people got banned a lot and it was very active because the manga was in continuation. I'm talking pre-war - because the war in the manga hadn't started yet - we were debating characters without war features (can you imagine????!!!!!)

I remember when we debated whether SM Jiraiya had chakra sensing, danger sense or frog kata before that was cleared up. Tsunade got trashed constantly pre-war. Hiruzen was still a joke of a kage. Amaterasu was god. Hashirama and Tobirama were nobodies. Good times.

With this activity and long debating members got sharper and garnered more knowledge from the members around them.

With the lack of activity and long, detailed debating, it's going to take some time for this generation to push back. I see newer members making errors I made back in 2011 and it's nostalgic, but it doesn't mean they aren't quality posters. If they stick around they'll get to know the same feeling, and they'll be talking about the newer generations like we veterans are now and they can shit on us relics if they want.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Nothing wrong with my opinion. It's not unfounded or wrong.
> 
> Look at some of the posters who have been around AS the manga was being released (talking the people who have been reading before Shippuden was even a thing)
> 
> ...


I could give a shit about your opinions regarding old posters

I was talking about how you disliked my post that didnt even address you and that was unfouned 

Nice to know you arent on the same page as me


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 25, 2018)

Hussain said:


> And did you convince anyone?


Once and a while



Troyse22 said:


> Had to show ignored content because I knew Serene something funny.
> 
> No, he rarely, or never has. He got slapped down in the "The only difference between perfect and imperfect sages is appearance" or "there's no such thing as imperfect or perfect sages". Literally torn apart in his own thread and he still maintains the same opinions as if nothing ever happened. All he could do was stutter and deflect, but couldn't counter argue because he was outright wrong but didn't want to admit it.
> 
> I'd say it was the biggest embarassment of his NBD posting career, but he still champions himself as if it didn't happen


Well, it's better than being remembered as the clown ass who thinks Kisame>Nagato or Rinnegan Obito 

Don't tell me you're still salty over your loss in the pein vs kisame debate after taking all that smack


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> Once and a while


Now if the kept believing in whatever you convinced them, I will be impressed. 

It's a rare occurrence that people actually coincide on something. Even rarer if they actually continue to believe in that. 
A lot of time when they do admit that they were wrong, you will see them back to say the exact same thing that they were saying
before they got "convinced"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Mar 25, 2018)

Tri said:


> Tldrs aren’t really worth it anymore when half the posters either don’t read or don’t care about the points made.


Exactly, it's why I don't go out of my way to make long posts like I used too every now and then. Well, that and because I have other priorities.


Tri said:


> I probably put way more effort into counter arguments than my initial posts because people are more willing to argue with a short post then a wall of text with a bunch of scans


This right here is exactly what I do.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 25, 2018)

HandfullofNaruto said:


> I’m not a huge fan of the current NBD. I remember when an NBD webpage would take 20+ seconds to load because somebody had to make their point using tons of manga scans. I remember when two members alone could cause a thread to go on for several pages. I remember when posts like “I agree with x” or “I believe x wins” were basically removed from threads because they completely lacked content. I remember when debates would get so far out of hand that people would get banned for a few days. This isn’t the same NBD that it was a few years ago —



Lol, you just want drama

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 25, 2018)

Buuhan said:


>



You are one of the best recent members, I just suck at remembering people lol @SakuraLover16  as well

I think people are also exaggerating the quality of old posts, I remember tons of threads were people wouldn't post a single scan or get into long debates, which we are all guilty of. 

Then there is threads that go on forever, I got into a Kisame vs Kakuzu discussion with @Krippy it might have been? that went on for dozens and dozens of pages lmao, and these long ass threads with 2 members going back and forth happened every time a new manga chapter with evidence backing up heated discussions came up.

One of the problems nowadays is that the new picture uploading format sucks completely, you can't link stuff nearly as easy as it used to be.. Any way to fix that @FlamingRain or @Ryuzaki ? The BD is the one that suffers the most since people are always needing to post scans when debating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> @ARGUS



Forgot about him, he aged well in the NBD. Thought he was one of the best when I first joined  

Has a reasonable grasp on current manga.



DaVizWiz said:


> I remember when we debated whether SM Jiraiya had chakra sensing, danger sense or frog kata before that was cleared up.



He doesn't

Glad that's clear.


----------



## Marvel (Mar 25, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> The generation that followed mine (I'm 2011-2013 ish) don't post much anymore. My generation had members like @Orochimaruwantsyourbody @Rocky (2011-12) ->>> @FlamingRain, @UchihaX28, @ARGUS (2013);
> 
> the following gen had great members like @JuicyG, @Matty, @HandfullofNaruto (2014-2015) who were at the forefront of the section at some point or another. I like this generation because it birthed nearly no trolls and some of the friendliest members in the section.
> 
> ...



Lol at Troyse leading the new generation..just recently a new member was arguing with him and Troyse put him on ignore and diregarded what he had to say since he was new.


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 25, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> @Troyse22 who have been here for over a year and lead the grouping.


Lolno.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 25, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> Lolno.


Exactly


----------



## Trojan (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> 1. Manga scans were important, and still are in every thread, it's that it's much harder to post them now. Used to be able to drag photos right to the chat box or w/e, now you have to save it, upload to imgur, THEN post. Look at my old posts before the changes to uploading


 I agree with this 100%. 
A lot of sites are blocked nowhere. And it's really not the nicest thing to keep posting those pics.
And in any case, most people will know what you are talking about anyway after debating the manga for years.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 25, 2018)

Are we not gonna talk about Troyse's avatar being Kisame deepthroating a scroll?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> Are we not gonna talk about Troyse's avatar being Kisame deepthroating a scroll?



Was wondering when someone would get a chuckle from that


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 25, 2018)

Tri said:


> @Serene Grace
> @Mar55
> @WorldsStrongest
> @Troyse22
> ...


We definitely have some titans thats for sure

@The_Conqueror could truly enter the pantheon of greats if hed just accept Rem as best girl...His misplaced trust in Emilia holds him back severely

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @The_Conqueror could truly enter the pantheon of greats if hed just accept Rem as best girl...His misplaced trust in Emilia holds him back severely



Hahah wow it's so funny hearing that again and again and it never loses its comedic value


*Spoiler*: __ 



STOP BEATING THAT DEAD HORSE


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2018)

Two threads and one mention, wtf. Listen new gen, as long as you don't like itachi you're better than the oldies. All they did was wank Itachi left and right with hyperboles and hype. They shut down when real arguments came and begged you for making sense. And others downplayed the god that is Kakashi. I'm going to stop before I get overboard but you get the picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 25, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Two threads and one mention, wtf. Listen new gen, as long as you don't like itachi you're better than the oldies. All they did was wank Itachi left and right with hyperboles and hype. They shut down when real arguments came and begged you for making sense. And others downplayed the god that is Kakashi. I'm going to stop before I get overboard but you get the picture.



That red rep though.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Hahah wow it's so funny hearing that again and again and it never loses its comedic value
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You can put up with the waifu wars if everyone else has to put up with your wank and rudeness


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2018)

Itachifans rep is real. The feats not so much.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

Tri said:


> @Serene Grace
> @Mar55
> @WorldsStrongest
> @Troyse22
> ...




Strong class.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 25, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Two threads and one mention, wtf. Listen new gen, as long as you don't like itachi you're better than the oldies. All they did was wank Itachi left and right with hyperboles and hype. They shut down when real arguments came and begged you for making sense. And others downplayed the god that is Kakashi. I'm going to stop before I get overboard but you get the picture.


Fuck Itachi. Zabuza beats him 6/10, Kakashi 10/10.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

I hope the 2018 group of posters turns out well...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Buuhan (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I hope the 2018 group of posters turns out well...


Indeed


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Fuck Itachi. Zabuza beats him 6/10, Kakashi 10/10.


Shit 10\10 no dif. Mist and wait for the weak son of a bitch to die from exhaustion.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Shit 10\10 no dif. Mist and wait for the weak son of a bitch to die from exhaustion.



Because obviously Itachi standing by on defense is going to tire him to death


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2018)

Basically, he's that pathetic. I could go into way more detail but I'll save that for another day.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Basically, he's that pathetic. I could go into way more detail but I'll save that for another day.



I have a feeling you just don't like Itachi, so you instinctively downplay him to Elite Jonin or something


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I have a feeling you just don't like Itachi, so you instinctively downplay him to Elite Jonin or something


Cough Sakura supposedly elite jonin at best cough

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> You are one of the best recent members, I just suck at remembering people lol @SakuraLover16  as well
> 
> I think people are also exaggerating the quality of old posts, I remember tons of threads were people wouldn't post a single scan or get into long debates, which we are all guilty of.
> 
> ...


Finally I love you ;-;

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I have a feeling you just don't like Itachi, so you instinctively downplay him to Elite Jonin or something


Elite jounin, motherfuckers chunnin at best. Can't even beat tenten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh my Troyse did you really just neg me?


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 25, 2018)

Damnit Troy, you go and be the NBD heel that you are and then make me laugh by disliking the notion that Sakura is even elite jonin  @Troyse22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Damnit Troy, you go and be the NBD heel that you are and then make me laugh by disliking the notion that Sakura is even elite jonin  @Troyse22


Master I've been negged ;-;


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm really feeling the love guys.

Troy is best heel of our class, no contest. I'll give him that much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Wym by heel


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Wym by heel


Google, my dear boy. It holds the answers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 25, 2018)

I feel like: "Troyse couldn't find a less disturbing Gif for Kisame?"


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> Google, my dear boy. It holds the answers.


heel1
hēl/
_noun_

*1*.
the back part of the foot below the ankle.
*2*.
a thing resembling a heel in form or position, in particular.


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 25, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> I feel like: "Troyse couldn't find a less disturbing Gif for Kisame?"


He could, I think that was the point.


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> heel1
> hēl/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


Maybe add wrestling to the search.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> Maybe add wrestling to the search.



In professional wrestling, a *heel* (also known as a rudo in lucha libre) is a wrestler who is villainous or a "bad guy", who is booked (scripted) by the promotion to be in the position of being an antagonist.

Am I really thought of as a bad guy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

Whenever I put on a disturbing avatar people ask me to change it. Troyse can I revenge neg you about 10 times to make it even?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Am I really thought of as a bad guy?


You can be a bit overzealous, especially with the rep and insults.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Whenever I put on a disturbing avatar people ask me to change it. Troyse can I revenge neg you about 10 times to make it even?



Because your Avatar was vaguely supporting pedophilia iirc.

Mine is just weird, like Oro puking up his sword


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> You can be a bit overzealous, especially with the rep and insults.



Not my fault

People need to stop being foolish


----------



## Tri (Mar 25, 2018)

I’m definitely the chaotic neutral of the class


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

My posts in no way support pedophilia orochi just had a nice back. My swimsuit Chiyo was hawt and my other avatars were nice.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 25, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Master I've been negged ;-;


You'll recover. Ppl love you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Not my fault
> 
> People need to stop being foolish


I wasn't being foolish honest.


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 25, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I wasn't being foolish honest.


Liking the "slow and linear"


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Am I really thought of as a bad guy?



Remember how you like to flame my threads?


----------



## Kisame (Mar 25, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Then there is threads that go on forever, I got into a Kisame vs Kakuzu discussion with @Krippy it might have been? that went on for dozens and dozens of pages lmao


Whose side were you on?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Liking the "slow and linear"


Why thanks I usually spend about an hour looking for my next avy and sig


----------



## Beyonce (Mar 25, 2018)

I first started out debating in the One Piece Battledome, and honestly didn't want to deal with the craziness of NBD at the time. (it was towards the end of the war arc and things were getting insane), however I did frequently drop in to give my 2 cents on why Tsunade stomps Kakuzu

Compared to back then, I'd say the debaters on here today are honestly kind of mediocre, with exceptions of few. Not mediocre because of how they debate necessarily, but more-so on the amount of bias nowadays. Back then, the bias wasn't as apparent or obvious. You could tell who favored who, but it wouldn't get out seriously out of hand.

There are people on here who believe Jirobo can defeat current Sakura, and part 1 Sasuke would give a challenge to Tsunade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Beyonce said:


> Back then, the bias wasn't as apparent or obvious. You could tell who favored who, but it wouldn't get out seriously out of hand.





Nostalgia makes you blind.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 25, 2018)

The itachi hype was crazy.

When Edo Itachi was making moves the forum went crazy.

The panel of Nagato being Totsuka'd was the new flag for "Itachi > Nagato"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 25, 2018)

You guys are so nice to me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You guys are so nice to me



Must like it over there, huh?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Not my fault


Your decisions are up to you. This is why you're a heel, delusion at its finest.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 25, 2018)

how early is considered a Veteran or next gen? What am I??


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> how early is considered a Veteran or next gen? What am I??



Probably vet at a join date of 2012


----------



## oiety (Mar 25, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You guys are so nice to me



Anyone who doesn't immediately discount Sakura is a friend in my book, mate.


----------



## Mithos (Mar 25, 2018)

As someone who's been around off and on since 2007, I would say that I find long debates a lot less fun nowadays. I find now that if I'm engaging in a long debate I'll find myself continuously responding to arguments that I had already debunked with manga scans / DB entries in my original post, and others just keep ignoring it.

That seems to happen more often now than it once did, and it can make debating more frustrating than fun.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 25, 2018)

Shark said:


> Whose side were you on?



Kakuzu

To be fair my argument was that outside of waterdome, Kakuzu could give him a great fight and some  plot to get him out of WD which I can't remember, while my opponent's was "lel Kisame negs/low diffs".

Too bad the search function for old threads is horrible 

I do like Kisame quite a lot nowadays though


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mithos said:


> As someone who's been around off and on since 2007, I would say that I find long debates a lot less fun nowadays. I find now that if I'm engaging in a long debate I'll find myself continuously responding to arguments that I had already debunked with manga scans / DB entries in my original post, and others just keep ignoring it.
> 
> That seems to happen more often now than it once did, and it can make debating more frustrating than fun.


Ya I've noticed this a lot

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> Lolno.





Levi Ackerman said:


> Exactly



Like me or hate me, I'm one the most influential posters atm, alongside @WorldsStrongest (as Rocky as our friendship has been lately  )

And I believe someone on my ignore list @Serene Grace has outright stated I'm one of the best debaters in the NBD.

Neither of you are active enough to throw your opinions in regarding my, or anyone elses activity and influence.


----------



## Kisame (Mar 25, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Kakuzu
> 
> To be fair my argument was that outside of waterdome, Kakuzu could give him a great fight and some  plot to get him out of WD which I can't remember, while my opponent's was "lel Kisame negs/low diffs".
> 
> ...


Maybe I should entertain you instead. 

Kakashi is not bad, either.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> friendship



Am I too late to have seen that?


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Like me or hate me, I'm one the most influential posters atm, alongside @WorldsStrongest (as Rocky as our friendship has been lately  )
> 
> And I believe someone on my ignore list @Serene Grace has outright stated I'm one of the best debaters in the NBD.
> 
> Neither of you are active enough to throw your opinions in regarding my, or anyone elses activity and influence.


I've always wondered what your opinion of me was. Ignore list? Frenemies?


----------



## Mithos (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> I'm one the most influential posters atm





Troyse22 said:


> Neither of you are active enough to throw your opinions in regarding my, or anyone elses activity and influence



The modesty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 25, 2018)

Shark said:


> The itachi hype was crazy.
> 
> When Edo Itachi was making moves the forum went crazy.
> 
> The panel of Nagato being Totsuka'd was the new flag for "Itachi > Nagato"


I've seen about 3 people currently using this panel to suggest Itachi beats nagato 


Troyse22 said:


> And I believe someone on my ignore list @Serene Grace *has outright stated I'm one of the best debaters in the NBD.*


Come again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 25, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Am I too late to have seen that?



Me and WSs friendship has been on a rapid decline unfortunately, we used to get along white well. Problem is both of us dig our heels in on the same topics, and even if we (he) is wrong, he won't budge.



BlackHeartedImp said:


> I've always wondered what your opinion of me was. Ignore list? Frenemies?



Idk, you just kind of appeared
Neutral I think unless I'm forgetting something 



Mithos said:


> The modesty




It's not really a matter of me being cocky, I feel me and WS are the most active, and the most Influential since both of us can be relatively convincing on most topics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> I've seen about 3 people currently using this panel to suggest Itachi beats nagato

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 25, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> It's not really a matter of me being cocky, I feel me and WS are the most active, and the most Influential since both of us can be relatively convincing on most topics.



Well, @ThomasTheCat has something in him. I feel like Orochimaru when he found out Sasuke.

I put a duty on your shoulders that you never asked for, Thomas. Do not fail me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

LostSelf said:


> Well, @ThomasTheCat has something in him. I feel like Orochimaru when he found out Sasuke.
> 
> I put some non asked by your part duty on your shoulders, Thomas. Do not fail me.





Yes Lord Oro- I mean...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 25, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> I've seen about 3 people currently using this panel to suggest Itachi beats nagato



But he does as Kishi showed 

Nagato get's amaterasu'd right away and then stabbed during the 5 sec delay after using ST to get ama off his body.

Mid diff for Itachi in his worst day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> But he does as Kishi showed
> 
> 
> Nagato get's amaterasu'd right away and then stabbed during the 5 sec delay after using ST to get ama off his body.
> ...



Idk, he beat Nagato in less than a minute iirc

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 25, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> Lolno.


Whether you agree or disagree with him he's probably the most known member of your gen and that's not something you can change. 

He posts more than you. He leads you and many others who joined 16 and on in this section in activity and posted content here if not everyone in your gen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> Whether you agree or disagree with him he's probably the most known member of your gen and that's not something you can change.
> 
> He posts more than you. He leads you and many others who joined 16 and on in this section in activity and posted content here if not everyone in your gen.


That's not something I care to change. He's well known for having ridiculous opinions, usually. Not exactly something to aspire to.

Being a frequent poster =\= being a quality poster. Nor does he have any leader qualities, especially not concerning debating skill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hysoka uchiha (Mar 26, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> 2012 saw the power structrure of the series, which had been relatively consistent, completely break. We basically had Jiraiya and Itachi as the top guys from the early 2000s until Pein, with characters like Minato and Prime Hiruzen described who were a level above Jiraiya, so a jump up to Pein’s level when we view him as a potential final villain wasn’t that hard to imagine. Even KCM Naruto, intitial EMS Sasuke, and SM Kabuto we’re fairly consistent with that.
> 
> But then things got crazy in 2012. We had someone do the impossible and solo the Five Kage without effort, something nobody in the first 550/700 chapters could do. Then we get the reveal that revealed he was weaker than when he was when he was alive, and then the Retcon that places Hashirama above him. We get Obito controlling six different Bijuu at once. Naruto goes from still using SM as his top form and unable to beat any two Gokage in all likelihood, to getting BM in late 2012.



I agree with everything but the power inflation started with Naruto KCM not with Madara

I was in a forum where vs got banned since I don't know why, that's perhaps the main the reason that said forum fell hard after the Obito's reveal there was a powerlevel thread and you could as much as compare characters out of it. I'm talking about the spanish version of this it was huge with the monopoly of the spanish and latinamerican posters in relation to Naruto.

That was the reason I overlooked this section when I sporadically read NF

I don't feel the shirt for the series anymore and I don't like when lists are headlined by gods and "Kabuto" with edo tensei" but sadly it's true but the quality of this place is such that It makes you remember about the power of the series.

The posters are great in my first days there was a lot of funnying from the Naruto supporters but I haven't seen so much of that the last few days I hope it was only a short lived stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 26, 2018)

When Itachi traded blows with KCM Naruto

When Itachi dodged Bee's seven swords style


----------



## DaVizWiz (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> That's not something I care to change. *He's well known* for having ridiculous opinions, usually. Not exactly something to aspire to.
> 
> Being a frequent poster =\= being a quality poster. Nor does he have any leader qualities, especially not concerning debating skill.


That's my point. There are few in your gen *well known* for anything.

I never claimed he was a leader of the gen.

I claimed he's one of the few *who lead the gen in relevance* to this section over these past two years.

When a member in your gen posts 6,500 more times than you in the same time frame his relevance exceeds yours as it pertains to this section. His imprint on this section is far deeper than most members in your gen, good or bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 26, 2018)

hysoka uchiha said:


> I agree with everything but the power inflation started with Naruto KCM not with Madara
> 
> I was in a forum where vs got banned since I don't know why, that's perhaps the main the reason that said forum fell hard after the Obito's reveal there was a powerlevel thread and you could as much as compare characters out of it. I'm talking about the spanish version of this it was huge with the monopoly of the spanish and latinamerican posters in relation to Naruto.
> 
> ...


Naruto having Bunshin defeat Kage while having the main body underperform definitely started screwing up the power scale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 26, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Naruto having Bunshin defeat Kage while having the main body underperform definitely started screwing up the power scale.


Itachi trading blows with KCM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Me and WSs friendship has been on a rapid decline unfortunately, we used to get along white well. Problem is both of us dig our heels in on the same topics, and even if we (he) is wrong, he won't budge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Just kind of appearing" sounds kinda cool, like I'm someone trained in stealth... Like im a ninja


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 26, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> "Just kind of appearing" sounds kinda cool, like I'm someone trained in stealth... Like im a ninja



Wouldn't it be cool if there was a fictional series for those?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You guys are so nice to me



Don’t cry.


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Like me or hate me, I'm one the most influential posters atm, alongside @WorldsStrongest (as Rocky as our friendship has been lately  )
> 
> And I believe someone on my ignore list @Serene Grace has outright stated I'm one of the best debaters in the NBD.
> 
> Neither of you are active enough to throw your opinions in regarding my, or anyone elses activity and influence.



 You are not influential in any way ...WorldsStrongest has actually told people on numerous occasions NOT to listen to you and your ridiculous arguments.

Did you just say I’m not active? 

Oh and Since Serene Grace says something it’s 100% Official no questions asked? The door is  that way .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Like me or hate me, I'm one the most influential posters atm, alongside @WorldsStrongest


Really?

Im considered influential in the eyes of some people?

I say this because if troy of all people considers me to be, id imagine a few others do

Any truth to this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Hahah wow it's so funny hearing that again and again and it never loses its comedic value
> 
> *Spoiler*: STOP BEATING THAT DEAD HORSE


Fun fact, @The_Conqueror is one of the better debaters here for sure when he doesnt meme

And the mans allowed to meme cuz its hilarious

Either way, he posts gold

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> You are influential and looked up upon in a way as “Maybe one day I can debate like him and be popular”.




The fact even one person feels taht way about my posts is awesome

Hate to be greedy...

But anyone else wanna pat me on the back

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The fact even one person feels taht way about my posts is awesome
> 
> Hate to be greedy...
> 
> But anyone else wanna pat me on the back


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The fact even one person feels taht way about my posts is awesome
> 
> Hate to be greedy...
> 
> But anyone else wanna pat me on the back


I don't even need to state my opinion do I


----------



## Buuhan (Mar 26, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Naruto having Bunshin defeat Kage while having the main body underperform definitely started screwing up the power scale.


KCM in general was a bit much really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Mar 26, 2018)

I don’t think having a high post count makes you that influential.

How many people has Troyse22 convinced of his views, or even seriously influenced? If anything he has had a negative effect on the perception of Kisame.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> I don’t think having a high post count makes you that influential.


Nor do i

Where did anyone claim that tho?

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> I don't even need to state my opinion do I


You could anyway


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Nor do i
> 
> Where did anyone claim that tho?


Troyse said that since he’s active he’s influential bassiclay


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Troyse said that since he’s active he’s influential bassiclay


@Cosmos had like...25K posts if memory serves me correctly...I doubt @Troyse22 would EVER call him influential 

Thats kinda flawed logic


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Cosmos had like...25K posts if memory serves me correctly...I doubt @Troyse22 would EVER call him influential
> 
> Thats kinda flawed logic



It’s Troyse we’re talking about here..you actually seem genuinely surprised at his logic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hysoka uchiha (Mar 26, 2018)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Naruto having Bunshin defeat Kage while having the main body underperform definitely started screwing up the power scale.



I was in denial with that clone stuff.



Shark said:


> Itachi trading blows with KCM.



and the crow man turned into another power ranger but later every Uchiha tecnique was ridiculed casually by Kabuto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Mar 26, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Master I've been negged ;-;


Good


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 26, 2018)

My first year here was to me the prime of my time on the NBD and when it came to debaters I feel there were more heavy hitters around then they're Now.

I feel as time went wank got idk worse imo, we use to just only have to deal with itachi wank and stuff but that died down. And although those guys wanked him they put up fights in debates regarding him.

Now wank debaters arent fun to debate against and its usually recycled misinterpretations of the manga that covers the base of their argument.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 26, 2018)

Posters I remember from back them include those that have been @ and pirates on wheels. Or something like that, lost self, black guy in pink suit, cctr9, davizwiz, empathy, rocky, lord trollbias, turrin, cyorex, sapertosh, grimjow, star wanderer, shinobi no kami, izaya, sadgoob, phantom sage, ryuzaki, raikiri19, bonly, t0xeus as well.

There was this good rookie class as well that consisted of

Jiraiyaflash, the all unknowing, worlds strongest, itachibat, last guy was either professor 38 or the death and the strawberry (good pain debater).


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Posters I remember from back them include those that have been @ and pirates on wheels. Or something like that, lost self, black guy in pink suit, cctr9, davizwiz, empathy, rocky, lord trollbias, turrin, cyorex, sapertosh, grimjow, star wanderer, shinobi no kami, izaya, sadgoob, phantom sage, ryuzaki, raikiri19, bonly, t0xeus as well.
> 
> There was this good rookie class as well that consisted of
> 
> Jiraiyaflash, the all unknowing, worlds strongest, itachibat, last guy was either professor 38 or the death and the strawberry (good pain debater).



You just have been recently inactive

Professor 38 is now @The_Conqueror and the Death and Strawbeery has been mentioned a few times as a joke so I think he’s still here Under a new name too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Architect (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> I've convinced tons, look back on my post History.
> 
> Waterdome not even a week ago was "poppable" by a single boss summon. When Serene and WS outright state they were wrong, it's over.


Kono Akitektu da!

P.S. I don't really care, just love Dio yelling that phrase.


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Atrocious logic abound, I suppose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> You're a relic of the past, and have no right to speak about current NBD posters


This line of reasoning makes no actual sense, unsurpringly.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> This line of reasoning makes no actual sense, unsurpringly.


All he does is thread spam then disappear for weeks.



Levi Ackerman said:


> He’s a crackhead as to be expected.




Reported.


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> All he does is thread spam then disappear for weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok and?

Also thanks for the 1k Neg


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Ok and?
> 
> Also thanks for the 1k Neg



Enjoy the ban, don't really care if I get slapped with a 3 dayer either, you just keep saying im a crackhead for no reason


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Enjoy the ban, don't really care if I get slapped with a 3 dayer either, you just keep saying im a crackhead for no reason


That you think it's for no reason is probably the most fitting point anyone could make.

But I'll leave you kids to it.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Enjoy the ban, don't really care if I get slapped with a 3 dayer either, you just keep saying im a crackhead for no reason



Maybe he has a reason..just a thought heh.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

So now we can insult if we have a reason?

I like these new rules @FlamingRain @Blu-ray


----------



## Ultrafragor (Mar 26, 2018)

Stop snitchin


----------



## Marvel (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Wtf was that for?
> 
> Basement dwelling neckbeard, you got a problem? Never touched anything besides green in my life. Don't say shit like that it's not funny, ive had uncle's/cousins/close family friends have their lives destroyed by that
> 
> ...


 Don’t get all upset now lol..you were happily dissing people earlier and the once you get salty you call me a basement dwelling neckbeard.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Don’t get all upset now lol..you were happily dissing people earlier and the once you get salty you call me a basement dwelling neckbeard.




I said old posters are currently the worst posters, or they're relicsof the past, I didn't go around calling them crackheads.

Having a different view on issues does not make someone a crackhead. Stop slinging that around like it's okay.

Don't want facts like you being a basement dwelling neckbeard thrown in your face? Don't call me a crackhead then.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> I said old posters are currently the worst posters, or they're relicsof the past, I didn't go around calling them crackheads.
> 
> Having a different view on issues does not make someone a crackhead. Stop slinging that around like it's okay.
> 
> Don't want facts like you being a basement dwelling neckbeard thrown in your face? Don't call me a crackhead then.


I'm not a relic as you call it and I don't troll but you negged and that made me sad. You really make use of that rep button though.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm not a relic as you call it and I don't troll but you negged and that made me sad. You really make use of that rep button though.



Rep has no value from what I know. I just neg when I feel dislike/disagree doesn't get my point across


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

The hypocrisy is astounding, I'll be honest.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> The hypocrisy is astounding, I'll be honest.



Nothing hypocritical about what I'm saying.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm not a relic as you call it and I don't troll but you negged and that made me sad. You really make use of that rep button though.



And anyone who's a Sakura fan is a troll
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura dies in the crossfire


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Nothing hypocritical about what I'm saying.


Ignoring that you're clearly far too self centered to consider maybe that wasn't about you, yes there is. 

Like almost everything you say is a double standard, it's honestly impressive in a sense. For instance, crying to the mods once insulted. Despite insulting in kind, or even unprovoked at times. You just don't have a sense of irony or self awareness, I guess.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> And anyone who's a Sakura fan is a troll
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Eeh no


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> Ignoring that you're clearly far too self centered to consider maybe that wasn't about you, yes there is.
> 
> Like almost everything you say is a double standard, it's honestly impressive in a sense. For instance, crying to the mods once insulted. Despite insulting in kind, or even unprovoked at times. You just don't have a sense of irony or self awareness, I guess.




That's why you quote whoever you're addressing, and don't leave it to guessing. You and @Gohara have a bad habit of doing that, and it's annoying.

And I insulted cause I figured we could resolve it without mods

He then calls me a crackhead again so I report.

I never insult unprovoked, never (unless I'm joking around, like the Sakura thing I just posted)

Mods hate me anyways lul.

Well I guess @FlamingRain hasn't developed a hatred for me yet, and seems to be an okay mod so far. If he disagrees with someone he doesn't dig for hours to find a reason to ban them like Blu-ray and Saru, or Ryuzaki who tried to be a white knight upon first getting mod status.

I do like Flamingrain, and hope he doesn't change and start firing out bans just because someone dare have an opinion contrary to his


----------



## Braiyan (Mar 26, 2018)

It never ceases to entertain crack me up amaze me how much salt debating fictional matchups between fictional characters generated on this board. The last two pages of this thread being a good example. It's probably the only constant I've seen in all the time I've been here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Well jeez then nobody insults anybody ever, because people are just "making observations"


Not what I said, nor is this my logic. But you keep trying, you might get it one day.


Troyse22 said:


> You're the kind of guy who never gets invited to anything right?


Just the opposite, actually. Not that this holds any relevance, but whatever.


Troyse22 said:


> You seem to be a bottomfeeding shitposter. Just an observation.


Fine by me, but this wasn't an actual observation. Just a cheap attempt to twist words. Personally, it makes no actual sense.


Troyse22 said:


> I take anything I put significant time into seriously.


That's cool, but taking something seriously and being a gigantic asshole about it are 2 very different things.


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Braiyan said:


> It never ceases to entertain crack me up amaze me how much salt debating fictional matchups between fictional characters generated on this board. The last two pages of this thread being a good example. It's probably the only constant I've seen in all the time I've been here.


That's because many debate by the heart or feelings attached to the characters, instead of actually debating,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gohara (Mar 26, 2018)

Troy does do things a lot that he doesn't like other posters doing.  But from what I've seen, and I could be wrong, but I think that mentality is provoked because a lot of posters do give him a lot of flack for his views on the Legendary Sannin and Kisame.  There's nothing wrong with disagreeing with posters.  But he does get a lot more flack than is necessary in my opinion and I think that those sort of things creates a revenge like mentality.  It's a pendulum effect.  The more posters give another poster flack for ranking a character the way that they do, the more that poster wants to rank that character higher.  And the more posters give that poster flack the less they care about other posters' opinions and evidence.

That's one of the multiple reasons that I don't like insults in discussions, they do nothing for the discussions themselves and if anything are counterproductive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Gohara said:


> But he does get a lot more flack than is necessary in my opinion and I think that those sort of things creates a revenge like mentality. It's a pendulum effect. The more posters give another poster flack for ranking a character the way that they do, the more that poster wants to rank that character higher. And the more posters give that poster flack the less they care about other posters' opinions and evidence.



You say that as if I never bring good points of my own for putting Kisame where I do.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 26, 2018)

Nah that's not what I am trying to suggest.  Even though we don't necessarily agree where Kisame ranks I agree that Kisame is underrated by some on here and in my opinion you do make good points that would rank Kisame higher than that.

I think that both sides make good points in various Kisame discussions.  But insults are unnecessary.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Nothing hypocritical about what I'm saying.


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I wouldnt put your foot that far down your throat troy

Seems dangerous 


Troyse22 said:


> I never insult unprovoked,


HA

Of course you dont


Braiyan said:


> It never ceases to entertain crack me up amaze me how much salt debating fictional matchups between fictional characters generated on this board


Same

Cant fathom getting so triggered over fictional works that id openly insult someone over it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> I wouldnt put your foot that far down your throat troy
> ...



?



WorldsStrongest said:


> HA
> 
> Of course you dont



Prove me wrong, show me where i've called anyone anything without justifiable reason


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong, show me where i've called anyone anything without justifiable reason


Troy you've insulted me completely unprovoked like a dozen times in the past few months

And you know you have

As ive called you out on it consistently and you never give it up

Meanwhile ive never once insulted you or any other poster in my entire time here

Anyway, id rather not get into it and derail this thread into something negative.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong, show me where i've called anyone anything without justifiable reason



Pretty sure I've seen it between you two before.
Not too long ago iirc


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Pretty sure I've seen it between you two before.
> Not too long ago iirc


"Between you two" implies a back n forth

Which is false


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Troy you've insulted me completely unprovoked like a dozen times in the past few months



That's not unprovoked.

You were trolling, so I called you out for what you were ACTING like.

I know you're a better poster than some of your Kisame arguments let on, really wish you wouldn't troll Kisame related topics



WorldsStrongest said:


> As ive called you out on it consistently and you never give it up



You asked me to stop insulting you, and I did

You then insult me a day later.

I'm not gonna relent if you won't back off either 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Meanwhile ive never once insulted you or any other poster in my entire time here


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Between you two" implies a back n forth
> 
> Which is false



I mean Troyse on you, not the other way around.
No homo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I mean *Troyse on you*,







ThomasTheCat said:


> lotsa homo



Me and World against the...World............


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Me and World against the...World............



I'll get to work on a fanfic...


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> That's not unprovoked.


Its completely unprovoked

You just didnt agree with what i was saying and couldn't disprove it and lashed out


Troyse22 said:


> You were trolling


No i wasnt

You just didnt like what i was telling you


Troyse22 said:


> I know you're a better poster than some of your Kisame arguments let on, really wish you wouldn't troll Kisame related topics


No troy

I dont troll kisame related anything

You wank him

Which is ENTIRELY your prerogative

That said, people disagreeing with your overinflated sense  of a fictional character doesnt equate to "trolling"


Troyse22 said:


> You asked me to stop insulting you, and I did


No you did not

Asked you to not insult me like 4 months ago

And it persisted until about a week ago

So now youre straight up being dishonest


Troyse22 said:


> You then insult me a day later.


No

No i didnt

I said that your personal interpretation on a single scene was headcanon and the exact opposite of your view could be argued as an equally credible view for the same reasons

In what fucking world is that an insult?

Compared to what ive been called...

Youve called me a "fucking cynical stubborn idiot" who "needs his head kicked in"

Damn near verbatim

Dont try to play the victim kid


Troyse22 said:


> I'm not gonna relent if you won't back off either


You're hiding behind a single encounter and blowing it MASSIVELY out of proportion

Meanwhile as i said, you insulted me for months prior to that event


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I'll get to work on a fanfic...


Dont you dare

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its completely unprovoked
> 
> You just didnt agree with what i was saying and couldn't disprove it and lashed out



Disproved it too many times, at that point I could conclude you were trolling.



WorldsStrongest said:


> No troy
> 
> I dont troll kisame related anything





Pretty sure i've seen you say Kisame loses to BoS Sai, Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto

That's trolling imo



WorldsStrongest said:


> You wank him
> 
> Which is ENTIRELY your prerogative
> 
> That said, people disagreeing with your overinflated sense of a fictional character doesnt equate to "trolling"



You and others can say what you will about my opinion on Kisame, I actually back up my claims with up-to-date information.



WorldsStrongest said:


> That said, people disagreeing with your overinflated sense of a fictional character doesnt equate to "trolling"



People blatantly denying manga scans is trolling

You saying summons are bigger than Waterdome was you trolling



WorldsStrongest said:


> I said that your personal interpretation on a single scene was headcanon
> 
> In what fucking world is that an insult?



Headcanon=Imagination correct?

You were telling me canon statements existed no where but in my head.

That's insulting.

So I responded in kind.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Youve called me a "fucking cynical stubborn idiot" who "needs his head kicked in"



I don't recall calling you cynical

And I never said YOU needed your head kicked in 

Show me where I said you need your head kicked in.

If you got offended by my blanket statement that's on you.

If the shoe fits


I don't tolerate foolishness, and if you're being foolish I will let you know.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Dont you dare



Watcha gonna do about it? Neg me?
Oh wait...

Won't happen anytime soon


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> If the shoe fits



So you admit that you would indirectly insult him?


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> So you admit that you would indirectly insult him?



Need to talk to my lawyer before I answer that


----------



## SupremeKage (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Disproved it too many times


Your rebuttal can be refuted bud 

Just because you addressed something doesn't mean its void

It can still be defended

But regardless if youre still hung up on the Bunta size argument, i already stated the size is irrelevant to my points anyway


Troyse22 said:


> Pretty sure i've seen you say Kisame loses to BoS Sai, Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto


Never have i ever

Literally like 3 days ago i said Kisame would mid diff at least 5 Wind arc Narutos at once

Let alone fucking get soloed by 1 BoS

Do you enjoy routinely putting other peoples opinions in my mouth and then forming a completely false opinion on me overall?

Because you REGULARLY do this


Troyse22 said:


> That's trolling imo


Its also something you literally pulled out of your ass

And then have the gall to force that opinion on me


Troyse22 said:


> You and others can say what you will about my opinion on Kisame


I do and i did


Troyse22 said:


> People blatantly denying manga scans is trolling


Then you regularly troll when it comes to KCM vs Kisame

Not to mention biju tier strength from base kisame

Among others


Troyse22 said:


> You saying summons are bigger than Waterdome was you trolling


No it wasnt

Based on some scans of Bunta, it's entirely an accurate statement as hes drawn inconsistently

But regardless, i said even if i conceded on that aspect it would make no difference

As size wasnt my only argument


Troyse22 said:


> Headcanon=Imagination correct?


You tell me based on this wording


WorldsStrongest said:


> I said that your personal interpretation on a single scene was headcanon and the exact opposite of your view could be argued as an equally credible view for the same reasons


Already explained myself

Regardless youre adorable victim act is hilarious

As you had insulted me months before i DARED insinuate you held even a degree of headcanon

So this excuse is still hilarious


Troyse22 said:


> don't recall calling you cynical





Troyse22 said:


> And I never said YOU needed your head kicked in


I said if you insulted me again, after like half a dozen instances of telling you to reel it back, that you were going on perma ignore

You then responded with...



Troyse22 said:


> Anyone who ignores permanently and refuses to check into that person's content from time to time is either a pussy or needs to get their head kicked in for being a cynical fuck.


But go ahead

Tap dance around it


Troyse22 said:


> I don't tolerate foolishness, and if you're being foolish I will let you know.


I dont tolerate baseless insults


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 26, 2018)

8 pages, and nearing half of them are just arguments between people. Must feel like it's 2011 all over again for some of the OGs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Your rebuttal can be refuted bud
> 
> Just because you addressed something doesn't mean its void
> 
> ...



If I addressed something with clear information from canon sources (manga, novel) then it's done and put to rest.

"Kisame doesn't have a sword"

"Here's a scan of him holding his sword"

"THAT'S HEADCANON OMG"



WorldsStrongest said:


> Never have i ever
> 
> Literally like 3 days ago i said Kisame would mid diff at least 5 Wind arc Narutos at once
> 
> ...



My bad.

You fail to realize how many people I debate with on a regular basis, and a lot of them say some really stupid shit.

I get the wires crossed sometimes, just correct me and move on.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Then you regularly troll when it comes to KCM vs Kisame



It's you and Hi No Ishi who troll that discussion, not me.



WorldsStrongest said:


> I said if you insulted me again, after like half a dozen instances of telling you to reel it back, that you were going on perma ignore
> 
> You then responded with...
> 
> ...



Show me where I say " @WorldsStrongest needs his head kicked in"



WorldsStrongest said:


> I dont tolerate baseless insults



Not baseless at all. 

Based on your posts from that thread I could conclude beyond a reasonable doubt you were trolling, so I dealt with it how I do.

If you don't like it, ignore me.


----------



## Matty (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the shoutout, I don't mind the new people, I just don't know a lot of them. It was cool to come in as the new guy and learn from people like you, @DaVizWiz, and the countless others I won't name that were really good debaters.

Once the series ended and people thinned out there just wasn't as much desire to post here as often. It's not the debaters themselves, more so the fact that the convo has been dry af for a while now and the topics people discuss have been done so many times. There are not many discussions that go on for 20+ pages like back in the day when I first started posting.

TL;DR: it's not the posters themselves, more so that the manga is over and the bulk of great debaters left. But there are still some good ones


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> If I addressed something with clear information from canon sources (manga, novel) then it's done and put to rest.


No

No it is not

If that was the case, there would be zero controversy ever in the fandom

The issue with this hobby is the gray areas and room for interpretation

Hence why we can debate about it like 4 years post seris end 

And im sorry but its pretty arrogant to act as tho your every argument is infallible or something


Troyse22 said:


> Kisame doesn't have a sword





Troyse22 said:


> Here's a scan of him holding his sword"





Troyse22 said:


> THAT'S HEADCANON OMG


This isnt what happened even in a hyperbolic sense

You straight up ignored the context of a scene to form your conclusion

But whatever

Sure

Kisame doesnt have a sword


Troyse22 said:


> My bad.


Whatever


Troyse22 said:


> You fail to realize how many people I debate with on a regular basis


You fail to realize this applies to everyone

Myself included

And you fail to realize how often you do this to me

Its like every second time you address me

And you fail to realize how its never done to you (at least not by me)


Troyse22 said:


> I get the wires crossed sometimes, just correct me and move on.


I have

And it gets annoying

Youre not the only one who hates repeating themselves

Right or wrong


Troyse22 said:


> It's you and Hi No Ishi who troll that discussion, not me.


No troy

Youre the one who repeatedly ignores how human anatomy and physics works

Regularly


Troyse22 said:


> Show me where I say @WorldsStrongest needs his head kicked in"


Amazing tap dancing


Troyse22 said:


> Not baseless at all.


Entirely baseless

Also you keep doing this amazing thing where you reference only a single event that you are struggling to justify

And ignore the months of insults prior

Odd





Troyse22 said:


> If you don't like it, ignore me.


As i said, thats the plan next time you insult me

Until then, i have no issues chatting with anyone


----------



## Kisame (Mar 26, 2018)

This thread

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 2


----------



## sabre320 (Mar 26, 2018)

I miss some of the old veterans even though the bias and wankery was worse back then...itachi and hashi fandom were particularly bad..star wanderer and shinoi no kami were true zealots of the founder brigade.

Saying that the best veteran posters were a class apart..havent seen that level of debating nowadays..prime turrin was something else..damn i remember page long debates happening fun times.


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 26, 2018)

for real what are homies even rambling about?


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

I really wish I had a laptop to better interact with you guys. Especially since I'm high, and about to smoke again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> for real what are homies even rambling about?


Just the usual butting of heads, nothing special.


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 26, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Serene Grace says something it’s 100% Official no questions asked?


To be fair I never actually said that, and if I did it was probably a joke


----------



## Tri (Mar 26, 2018)

If Serene Grace says something it’s 100% official no questions asked.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Tri said:


> If Serene Grace says something it’s 100% official no questions asked.


All hail Serence Grace, thine word is law.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> All hail Serence Grace, thine word is law.


No no no

Thats Iruka

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 26, 2018)

Tri said:


> If Serene Grace says something it’s 100% official no questions asked.





Mar55 said:


> All hail Serence Grace, thine word is law.


I am merely a man with a laptop and manga

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> I am merely a man with a laptop and manga


That's already better than me, I fucks with it. Ima get me a laptop, we bout to run these streets.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 26, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> I am merely a man with a laptop and manga




Do not sell yourself short Sir Grace!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No no no
> 
> Thats Iruka


Apologies, but I'm sure there's always room for more at top.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> Apologies, but I'm sure there's always room for more at top.


Irukas head too big

No room at the top

There can only be one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Irukas head too big
> 
> No room at the top
> 
> There can only be one


I vote for Serene

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 26, 2018)

Tri said:


> Do not sell yourself short Sir Grace!


I'm a mere shell of my former incarnation TDTS



Mar55 said:


> That's already better than me, I fucks with it. Ima get me a laptop, we bout to run these streets.


Yeh laptop side debating

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar55 said:


> I vote for Serene


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 26, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> I'm a mere shell of my former incarnation TDTS


TDTS>Cherry>Grace

It is known

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm sad I don't have my gifs. 

I need another laptop.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Troyse22 is the most influential new-gen poster mostly because:

1) plenty of new members have adopted his less crazy Kisame arguments
2) he's almost single handedly caused Kisame to be the most talked about character for multiple period of times
3) he shifted the conversation so that alot of crazy Kisame arguments are now alot more debatable than ever.

In my short time, i haven't seen any other poster effect the forums like Troyse does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 26, 2018)

Well, I'm not sure if I can add anything to this discussion but the main problems I have seen since joining (March 2017) are closely linked to emotions.

1. As Godaime pointed out, perhaps ironically, regurgitation of old points
I've seen, especially in recent debates (this year) that posters simply ignore points made and repeat what has already been debunked by their opposite number. It makes you wonder what their understanding of 'debate' is.

2. Gangs
When I joined, I noticed that certain posters were part of 'gangs' wherein they would almost always back each other up irrespective of what the thread was or the matchup factors. The main one being in voting for each other during MotM voting. 

Those are the main faults of the new gen as far as I have seen.

As for the old gen:
The main problem I have found is the wanking. There is no other way to put it.

As for all posters (new+old) I think we could all do with a little detachment. 
That is to say, we shouldn't see it as demeaning/insulting/whatever when our faves lose matchups. If we could be more objective on some matchups, I think most problems would be solved.

Nonetheless I enjoy this place very much (perhaps too much) and consider each poster a vital part of what makes this place what it is: a *BATTLEDOME*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> 2. Gangs
> When I joined, I noticed that certain posters were part of 'gangs' wherein they would almost always back each other up irrespective of what the thread was or the matchup factors. The main one being in voting for each other during MotM voting.



Really don't think that's a thing.

Sure we have one or two posters who are buds and get along on everything, but due to the nature of the NBD, that alliance is fragile and only exists to convenience both parties.

If one says something the other disagrees with and they go at it, chances are they're gonna stay salty.

Only ones I can think of that stick together no matter are the 4 Sannin wankers ( @Mithos @Turrin @Serene Grace @JiraiyaFlash ) and thankfully the activity of 3 of them has been on a rapid decline (thank gawd)

Reactions: Like 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2018)

It's not what it used to be. It's a shame the quality has dropped over the years, but there aren't as users now either I suppose.

There's only so many times you can debate the same old fights as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 27, 2018)

Then again @hbcaptain is the most underrated vet
 still around imo, good debater and could go toe to toe with the best of them

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Mar 27, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> ( @Mithos @Turrin @Serene Grace @JiraiyaFlash )


Wow , ım in the same line up with these great, reasonable posters and who calling me as wanker is a dude that Thinks NAgato and Kisame as equals ..

Thats shows me that ı was doing the right things all along the way. Thank you Troyse .

-------

About the topic, ım not veteran ım just 1.5-2 y/o poster here and only able to got MoM title for once. But if ı had to say something about.

I think generaly forum goes to more sarcastic, rude and lowballing/wanking hyperbole way to post.  We need to find a place between "lowball" or "overwank".. Forum needs more balance but new gen. aint look like is gonna help much about it (except some few of'em)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 27, 2018)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> great, reasonable posters



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 27, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao you had turrin and  mithos in a post, idk if you know or not but they're some of the most respected around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tri (Mar 27, 2018)

@Itachі

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mar55 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tri said:


> @Itachі


I stole your signature gif.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Lmao you had turrin and  mithos in a post, idk if you know or not but they're some of the most respected around



Nostalgia makes old posters blind to their current foolishness.

Read some of their arguments.

"Hiruzen absolutely has FTG"
"Kisame is Jonin level"
"Jiraiya can beat Minato"
"Orochimaru can beat unrestricted Itachi"
"Tsunade is stronger than the Juubi"

etc etc

Disgusting.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 27, 2018)

Is Avalon one of the greats?


----------



## Itachі (Mar 28, 2018)

Tri said:


> @Itachі



I can't really say much since I don't look at the BD frequently but I think the new threads I've been seeing are a lot more creative than before. It's cool seeing the new members come up with these threads instead of just standard battles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> "Hiruzen absolutely has FTG"




Well, Orochimaru did say so... He _must_ have it

I geniunely would not be surprised if Hiruzen did know how to use it to some extent, but never got good with it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is Avalon one of the greats?



Not really, I never post in here.

I did use to run the Bleach Battledome in 2009 though.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Not really, I never post in here.
> 
> I did use to run the Bleach Battledome in 2009 though.


You are one of the greats in my heart.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You are one of the greats in my heart.


I could have sworn we just met today though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I could have sworn we just met today though?


That doesn't mean I haven't fallen in love already

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> That doesn't mean I haven't fallen in love already


Ou lala.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Mar 28, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Tsunade is stronger than the Juubi"


Can I have the link who said this

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 28, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Well, Orochimaru did say so... He _must_ have it



Wonder why he didn't use it when his life AND Konoha were on the verge of destruction.
Would be the perfect time

Wonder why he didn't use it during the war, when the world, and by extension, Konoha, and all of its Shinobi were gonna be wiped out by one of the most powerful entities in existence. 
Would be the perfect time to show it if he had it
Wonder why he didn't 

Could it be because....*gasp* he doesn't have it?

I also never recall Orochimaru explicitly stating "Hiruzen Sarutobi can utilize Hiraishin, similar to the Second and Fourth Hokage."



The_Conqueror said:


> Can I have the link who said this



Will admit I can't find it, but I seem to recall someone stating this.

I concede that point.

Doesn't really matter, all of the points are equally ridiculous.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Marvel (Mar 28, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Wonder why he didn't use it when his life AND Konoha were on the verge of destruction.
> Would be the perfect time
> 
> Wonder why he didn't use it during the war, when the world, and by extension, Konoha, and all of its Shinobi were gonna be wiped out by one of the most powerful entities in existence.
> ...



He dosent think you’re lying he just is curious to see who said that stupid shit.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 28, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You are one of the greats in my heart.





Avalon said:


> Ou lala.




How the tables have turned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> How the tables have turned


Y-you didnt ask me out yet Tyler


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Y-you didnt ask me out yet Tyler


*scans over what was said on our profiles*
I think we were past that point


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> *scans over what was said on our profiles*
> I think we were past that point


This isnt the place for our relationship problems, I don't wanna get in trouble with the mods


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> This isnt the place for our relationship problems


That was fast

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I did use to run the Bleach Battledome in 2009 though.


Where was Bleach in 09


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Where was Bleach in 09


Before Stark fused with Lily


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Before Stark released


Where did my home girl weigh in on R2 Ulq vs Stark


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 28, 2018)

Avalon said:


> This isnt the place for our relationship problems, I don't wanna get in trouble with the mods


I thought we were together.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Wonder why he didn't use it when his life AND Konoha were on the verge of destruction.
> Would be the perfect time
> 
> Wonder why he didn't use it during the war, when the world, and by extension, Konoha, and all of its Shinobi were gonna be wiped out by one of the most powerful entities in existence.
> ...




He's old

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow @Troyse22
I fuck around a bit and get a dislike nd neg rep. You need to chill dude

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 28, 2018)

Being blunt?

I think you're all a bunch of rando shitters


That being said, the flaws I've seen in the newbs aren't unique to them and I even see them myself, at least when I first started posting as 16 year old spring chicken


All I can say is get better avatars so that I can take your presence of a mind a bit more seriously.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2018)

Ashi said:


> All I can say is get better avatars so that I can take your presence of a mind a bit more seriously.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I think you're all a bunch of rando shitters



Who tf are you, kid 

Only time I see you in this section is to deliver stupid, pointless one liners

You're the rando shitter here tbh.

Take your gold bar, and lurch back to the other sections of NF.



ThomasTheCat said:


> Wow @Troyse22
> I fuck around a bit and get a dislike nd neg rep. You need to chill dude



Because that sounds like the same garbage Turrin would spew.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Who tf are you, kid
> 
> Only time I see you in this section is to deliver stupid, pointless one liners
> 
> ...



So I, jokingly, say something that reminds you of someone else and you neg me. Great logic tbh


----------



## Tri (Mar 28, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Being blunt?
> 
> I think you're all a bunch of rando shitters
> 
> ...


Yes sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 28, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Who tf are you, kid
> 
> Only time I see you in this section is to deliver stupid, pointless one liners
> 
> ...



C'mon I know I'm not a celebrity but but the fact that I've been here for about more than 4 years should speak for itself, the truth is these hypotheticals don't really interest like they used to... it's just not fun anymore imo




Tri said:


> Yes sir.



I approve of your avi and set

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I approve of your avi and set


Rate me, Senpai.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 7, 2019)

15 pages and I've been mentioned only once. Damn 

but thanks @Samael


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 7, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Where did my home girl weigh in on R2 Ulq vs Stark



Stark spanks.


----------



## Ayala (Jul 7, 2019)

New gen is funny and light hearted, i like that, too much seriousness annoys me. Im not exactly a veteran, but anyways...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 7, 2019)

We are all trash so it doesn't matter lol


----------



## Soul (Jul 7, 2019)

Pretty good posters here and there and the place is still entertaining, but the sense of community that we had a decade ago is certainly gone.
People don't get together to plan tournaments, vote on stuff to keep things fair but interesting and the BD Convo thread is dead, which was my second favorite thing to do here.

The fact that there is no Colosseum alone detracts a lot from the BD as well.

2010 was probably peak section, as a lot of actually great posters tried to make this place better by posting more. I started posting immediately (08) and left around 2014-15.



Shark said:


> Well the old times were better and more exciting in many ways, but the new battledome isn't that bad.
> 
> There's definitely some interesting posters here and there, and the general consensus on a lot of characters' power levels has changed. Back in the day the manga still hadn't finished but now since it's concluded more characters are seeing matches like the war-arc characters.
> 
> Some of the new posters have some interesting views and think in different ways to the OGs of the NBD, I personally say that's refreshing. Some posters are also passionate at debating certain characters and are knowledgeable on their abilities which is good from time to time.



I agree with this for the most part, but as I said above, this isn't quite the community it was before.



> Thread creativity is much better now but there are also a lot of open-ended question threads like "strongest x can beat" that I personally find boring and hard to put any real effort into due to their nature.



Not really.
The Colosseum took care of creativity and also threads were not allowed as they weren't strictly match-ups. You had the Library for that.


----------



## Soul (Jul 7, 2019)

Ayala said:


> New gen is funny and light hearted, i like that, too much seriousness annoys me. Im not exactly a veteran, but anyways...



Yeah, we were more serious back in the day.
Too much trolling for my taste in 2018. Came back a few months ago and it was better than 2018.



SakuraLover16 said:


> We are all trash so it doesn't matter lol



You are alright. Lots of posters nowadays are.
One of the biggest things I have against this generation is the inability of admitting you are wrong, but other than that there are quite a few competent posters.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 7, 2019)

Soul said:


> You are alright. Lots of posters nowadays are.
> One of the biggest things I have against this generation is the inability of admitting you are wrong, but other than that there are quite a few competent posters.


Thanks . I think the biggest problem nowadays is mainly the tone and attitude which affects both the older and newer posters. It's fine if there is no agreement the majority of us get that way sometimes but the way you (I'm talking about in general) talk to people dictates not only the overall tone but whether new information is accepted or internalized. I'm personally less likely to agree if someone's tone is rude.


----------



## Soul (Jul 7, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Thanks . I think the biggest problem nowadays is mainly the tone and attitude which affects both the older and newer posters. It's fine if there is no agreement the majority of us get that way sometimes but the way you (I'm talking about in general) talk to people dictates not only the overall tone but whether new information is accepted or internalized. I'm personally less likely to agree if someone's tone is rude.



Yeah, that too. Pretty disappointing when someone that's a decent poster thinks he/she is entitled to be rude. No one active at the moment is quite like Gally, Esponer, Suu and other people that were actually great and made a noticeable difference for the better.


----------



## Azula (Jul 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 8, 2019)

Who are the new generation ? After 2016 ? 2017 ? 2018 ? Or fresh 2019 starters ?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jul 8, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Who are the new generation ? After 2016 ? 2017 ? 2018 ? Or fresh 2019 starters ?


I would like to say 2019 so that I feel wise and powerful


----------



## nobody (Jul 8, 2019)

2020 posters are shit let's be real.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 8, 2019)

Spot on!


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyways my impression of the new posters so far is: nothing changed really.

As for the current meta of the board: some characters who once were overrated are now quite heavily underrated and vice-versa.
From what I've noticed so far, Madara is now very underrated, pre-KCM Naruto is also quite underrated and also characters' speed in general is not really something that people think matters that much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 9, 2019)

Well sarcasm and gg mentality kinda uprised thru NBD lately (thats why ım not active like I'm use to be) but ı cant blame beginners for this cuz most of the older ones changed their personality too. 

And also management of the forum also allowes to of the topic sarcasm and teasing too. So of course this is not gonna end. But ı can only say this for old gen. They're more committed to their general presence thru the nbd. More explanatory, more detailed. I dont see posters like @Empathy @DaVizWiz or @Turrin (and many more) from new gen. New gen is so obsessed to cutting the bullshit (in their mind ofc) and execute the other posters. People are less tolerable today. And even 2-3 gen older posters kinda stick with that aproaches lately. 

I didnt ignored no one at my first 2 years but ı just did 6-7 times just at last 3-4 months. Cuz people bend stuff. And while bend, they dont even bother to explain or not willing to hear your thoughts everyone just locked to their motives. 

But like ı said, this is not something ı can blame for new gen. Its kinda also about stance shifter old gen posters and management of the nbd. 

But only thing ı can say. Old Gen was more educational more explanatory. And new ones more about "execute".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 9, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Well sarcasm and gg mentality kinda uprised thru NBD lately (thats why ım not active like I'm use to be) but ı cant blame beginners for this cuz most of the older ones changed their personality too.
> 
> And also management of the forum also allowes to of the topic sarcasm and teasing too. So of course this is not gonna end. But ı can only say this for old gen. They're more committed to their general presence thru the nbd. More explanatory, more detailed. I dont see posters like @Empathy @DaVizWiz or @Turrin (and many more) from new gen. New gen is so obsessed to cutting the bullshit (in their mind ofc) and execute the other posters. People are less tolerable today. And even 2-3 gen older posters kinda stick with that aproaches lately.
> 
> ...



Some of the guys from 10+ years ago that stuck around might be good posters and better than any of the newer peeps, but rest assured that there were even more clowns back then too. 

Flaming and baiting was so much worse than it is now lol.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 9, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Some of the guys from 10+ years ago that stuck around might be good posters and better than any of the newer peeps, but rest assured that there were even more clowns back then too.
> 
> Flaming and baiting was so much worse than it is now lol.



"Itachi cockslaps"

Classic!


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 9, 2019)

ShinAkuma said:


> "Itachi cockslaps"
> 
> Classic!



Itachi wank in general back then lol.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 9, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Itachi wank in general back then lol.



That was the golden age of Itachi wank. I almost miss those days....

Almost.


----------



## Soul (Jul 9, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Who are the new generation ? After 2016 ? 2017 ? 2018 ? Or fresh 2019 starters ?



All of the above.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> Some of the guys from 10+ years ago that stuck around might be good posters and better than any of the newer peeps, but rest assured that there were even more clowns back then too.
> 
> Flaming and baiting was so much worse than it is now lol.



It was, but less stuff was allowed back then.
Flaming wasn't tolerated.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 9, 2019)

Soul said:


> All of the above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Mods were active then. No one really gives a shit now because there isn’t nearly enough activity to go around deleting posts.


----------



## Soul (Jul 9, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Well, Mods were active then. No one really gives a shit now because there isn’t nearly enough activity to go around deleting posts.



Yup. The mods allowed it because we couldn't afford to lose more activity.
The Battledome is actually more active than a few years back, even if it isn't as active as the KC days.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 9, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Well, Mods were active then. No one really gives a shit now because there isn’t nearly enough activity to go around deleting posts.



From what I've heard this section is one of the most active on the site so it doesn't seem like activity would be the problem nor is there a lack of post that should be deleted. If anything it has less to do with those two things and more of a case that mods can't/don't want to do their jobs right.


----------



## Soul (Jul 9, 2019)

Bonly said:


> From what I've heard this section is one of the most active on the site so it doesn't seem like activity would be the problem nor is there a lack of post that should be deleted. If anything it has less to do with those two things and more of a case that mods can't/don't want to do their jobs right.



While that is true now there was ap where the board was really dead.
Not sure what happened for us to get this level of activity.



JiraiyaFlash said:


> Well sarcasm and gg mentality kinda uprised thru NBD lately (thats why ım not active like I'm use to be) but ı cant blame beginners for this cuz most of the older ones changed their personality too.



I will NEVER change.
That's the trait of the truly old ones.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 9, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Well sarcasm and gg mentality kinda uprised thru NBD lately (thats why ım not active like I'm use to be) but ı cant blame beginners for this cuz most of the older ones changed their personality too.
> 
> And also management of the forum also allowes to of the topic sarcasm and teasing too. So of course this is not gonna end. But ı can only say this for old gen. They're more committed to their general presence thru the nbd. More explanatory, more detailed. I dont see posters like @Empathy @DaVizWiz or @Turrin (and many more) from new gen. New gen is so obsessed to cutting the bullshit (in their mind ofc) and execute the other posters. People are less tolerable today. And even 2-3 gen older posters kinda stick with that aproaches lately.
> 
> ...



is it because you think they are too much of a fan man?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 9, 2019)

Bonly said:


> From what I've heard this section is one of the most active on the site so it doesn't seem like activity would be the problem nor is there a lack of post that should be deleted. If anything it has less to do with those two things and more of a case that mods can't/don't want to do their jobs right.



Well just because it’s one of the more active sections that still doesn’t mean mods would be as frivolous with deleting and snipping posts as they used to be. Activity here is still pitiful compared to back then. If the NBD is a more active section on this site, then mods will want to keep it that way.

You’re right in that they aren’t doing their jobs right, but I guess there’s often a reason for that.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jul 10, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> When determining the quality of a poster, some categories I have to look at...
> 
> -How accurate are this posters claims, factually? How deep is this posters knowledge?
> 
> ...


The quality of the board has fallen tremendously since this post.

The board is now largely about personal attacks, call out threads, and abusing the upvote downvote system while the quality of most posts is now down. I have engaged in all of the above (besides vote spam), but IMO stricter moderation is needed at this point even if it is hypocritical on my part.

Virtually everyone believes everyone in the other side engages in debates in bad faith (and it is often true) and fully expect a handful of posters to downvote anything they disagree with, misquote them, and hurl insults.

While almost every debate at this point comes down to people using outliers feats against God Tiers and other people calling them out by asking if they can blitz Hashirama. That or suggesting every fight immediate ends with one side using their trump card at the start to blitz or nuke someone into oblivion. And nobody looks at any damn thread stipulations anymore to see what knowledge or restrictions are to see how they might change the outcome, every fight is basically determined by the names in the OP at this point.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soul (Jul 10, 2019)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> The quality of the board has fallen tremendously since this post.
> 
> The board is now largely about personal attacks, call out threads, and abusing the upvote downvote system while the quality of most posts is now down. I have engaged in all of the above (besides vote spam), but IMO stricter moderation is needed at this point even if it is hypocritical on my part.



How about trying to be better? Moderation improving won't happen, and I am confident you know that as well.
Why not doing something that takes a bit of effort to improve? It's not that hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 10, 2019)

Soul said:


> All of the above.


Then ı'm newbie too  

-------------

Well ı dont like to idea of "bending tolarance limits cuz of lacking activity." you must set up a bar for each user. And who aint feel comfortable will be free to go. You cant trade activity with trashness. 

I had my own forum and website too and ı'll never allowed it. Even if aint no activity at all.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jul 10, 2019)

How would the next gen posters feel about what the old gen posters feel about them??


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

I feel like battledome is still the same compared to how it was back in 2015 when I started posting regularly.


----------



## Soul (Jul 10, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> I dont like to idea of "bending tolarance limits cuz of lacking activity." you must set up a bar for each user. And who aint feel comfortable will be free to go. You cant trade activity with trashness.



Well, you can. They did.
No one likes it, but it is better than no activity at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> How would the next gen posters feel about what the old gen posters feel about them??



Don’t care what they think

Most of them are far from as good as they think they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

Grinningfox said:


> Don’t care what they think
> 
> *Most of them* are far from as good as they think they are


Such as?


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 10, 2019)

Soul said:


> but it is better than no activity at all.


Well its not. 

Cuz its trading activity between patient, coolhead posters with sarcastic, flaming ones. For Example ı wasnt here around consistently for almost a year. Cuz of the lacking in management and encouragin sarcasm and fan fiction executions. 

So ? Its a trade off actually. You cant buy activity with selling your prestiges . But this is imo ofc.



Grinningfox said:


> Don’t care what they think
> 
> Most of them are far from as good as they think they are


What a fine example


----------



## Sufex (Jul 10, 2019)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> How would the next gen posters feel about what the old gen posters feel about them??



Dont care. Don't take join date into account when seeing if a post is good or not. Its obviously irrelavent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Dont care. Don't take join date into account when seeing if a post is good or not. Its obviously irrelavent.



Honestly if you look at the join date and then look at the quality of their post you’d be as disappointed as I am


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 10, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Dont care. Don't take join date into account when seeing if a post is good or not. Its obviously irrelavent.



Yeah, but if a person has been in the NBD longer then they’re significantly more likely to have engaged in the same discussions over and over and seen a wider variety of viewpoints, arguments etc. being made for a range of characters and situations. They’ll know scans and pages off by heart and what posters to approach for different arguments, and what posters to avoid. This is all massively beneficial and makes for great posts.

Experience isn’t irrelevant, it’s just not the be all and end all. I’m sure some newbies took part in Naruto discussions elsewhere before coming to the NBD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Jul 10, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Yeah, but if a person has been in the NBD longer then they’re significantly more likely to have engaged in the same discussions over and over and seen a wider variety of viewpoints, arguments etc. being made for a range of characters and situations. They’ll know scans and pages off by heart and what posters to approach for different arguments, and what posters to avoid. This is all massively beneficial and makes for great posts.


You don't need to have registered here in 2011 to have all that, the vast majority if not all of the people who post here will have come from anime/battleboards some other forum rather than here. Irregardless of when you joined you as subject to bias and other factors. Its not a shield that makes you immune to critical analysis or elevates you in any sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Jul 10, 2019)

Interestingly enough this sub forum is one of the few that maintains consistent activity


Rest of the place is dying


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 10, 2019)

Sufex said:


> You don't need to have registered here in 2011 to have all that, the vast majority if not all of the people who post here will have come from anime/battleboards some other forum rather than here. Irregardless of when you joined you as subject to bias and other factors. Its not a shield that makes you immune to critical analysis or elevates you in any sense.



No you don’t, but it definitely helps if you’ve been in NBD longer.


----------



## Sufex (Jul 10, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> No you don’t, but it definitely helps if you’ve been in NBD longer.


Ok cool, so are you saying i should look at join date before reading a post? I judge posters as individuals.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 10, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Interestingly enough this sub forum is one of the few that maintains consistent activity
> 
> 
> Rest of the place is dying



I don't know if it's dying. You will always gets peaks and valleys depending on what is media relevant at the time. (DBZ for example)

It is true that the VS boards will carry more consistent traffic.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 10, 2019)

All of them are better than the top guy on my list.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 10, 2019)

Sufex said:


> Ok cool, so are you saying i should look at join date before reading a post? I judge posters as individuals.



Nope. I’m just saying there’s a reason why people who have been here longer often know more about the series and it’s relevant discussions than newbies who haven’t, whether you personally decide to look at their join date or not.


----------



## Sufex (Jul 10, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Nope. I’m just saying there’s a reason why people who have been here longer often know more about the series and it’s relevant discussions than newbies who haven’t, whether you personally decide to look at their join date or not.


It is my view It might do but the individuals has much more influence. I'd judge a poster firstly on thier content than something as arbitrary as join date of an specific website. You can know more. Or you can not know anything but have joined 5 years ago. You can have an anime base account for 10 years but just have joined here yesterday.


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 10, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Nope. I’m just saying there’s a reason why people who have been here longer often know more about the series and it’s relevant discussions than newbies who haven’t, whether you personally decide to look at their join date or not.



usually yes, but i'm sorry that it's not the case here

i'm not targeting anyone specific, but the main problem with the NBD had been the BS continuously getting spouted by its regulars

it is no secret that many posters from different sections had considered it a place to avoid

so yeah, this generation is actually much better than the previous ones and it's because of the newer posters that go against bad claims and are learning fast


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 10, 2019)

Sufex said:


> It is my view It might do but the individuals has much more influence. I'd judge a poster firstly on thier content than something as arbitrary as join date of an specific website. You can know more. Or you can not know anything but have joined 5 years ago. You can have an anime base account for 10 years but just have joined here yesterday.



Yeah fair enough, just wasn’t sure why you were saying someone’s join date was *irrelevant* in your first post as that’s just incorrect.



Hardcore said:


> usually yes, but i'm sorry that it's not the case here
> 
> i'm not targeting anyone specific, but the main problem with the NBD had been the BS continuously getting spouted by its regulars
> 
> ...



There is still BS spouted by its regulars, nothing new there mate lol. There’s just less of them to spout it.

Guarantee if activity picked up here it would go back to being full of flaming, baiting and attacking each other more than it is now. But it would also see a dramatic increase in the quality of posts. That’s what tends to happen when more people contribute.


----------



## Soul (Jul 10, 2019)

JiraiyaFlash said:


> Well its not.
> 
> Cuz its trading activity between patient, coolhead posters with sarcastic, flaming ones. For Example ı wasnt here around consistently for almost a year. Cuz of the lacking in management and encouragin sarcasm and fan fiction executions.
> 
> So ? Its a trade off actually. You cant buy activity with selling your prestiges . But this is imo ofc.



If you have patient, coolhead posters than you do have activity. This place was _dead._ 
You would have a point if we had people, but we just didn't a few years ago.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Jul 10, 2019)

Soul said:


> If you have patient, coolhead posters than you do have activity. This place was _dead._
> You would have a point if we had people, but we just didn't a few years ago.


Well this is not a correct answer or equation for what ı experienced.


----------



## Soul (Jul 10, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> i'm not targeting anyone specific, but the main problem with the NBD had been the BS continuously getting spouted by its regulars
> 
> it is no secret that many posters from different sections had considered it a place to avoid
> 
> so yeah, this generation is actually much better than the previous ones and it's because of the newer posters that go against bad claims and are learning fast



Maybe the cancerous NBD era, but the KC was the most competitive and thorough of the 3 BDs.
Pre-2010 was a legitimately great section, with people rarely flaming and actually promoting discussion and new things.

Just name any BS Esponer, Kinjishi, Rags, Atlantic Storm, Suu, and the other actual regulars said back then.

After that it was so bad that we only posted in the KC, so you do have a point there.



JiraiyaFlash said:


> Well this is not a correct answer or equation for what ı experienced.



All I know is that no one was posting, people complained about not having freedom, they got more freedom and then we got more activity.


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 10, 2019)

I've been here for 2 days now and every time I have seen a shit post and looked at join date it was 2018 or 2019.

I think there's something right about the current stigma against new gen.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 23, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Nope. I’m just saying there’s a reason why people who have been here longer often know more about the series and it’s relevant discussions



Your Tsunade stances tell a different story, however.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 23, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Flipping the question from the Legends thread going on right now
> 
> How do some of the older posters feel regarding the new kids on the block?
> 
> ...



Even a lot of vets weren't that knowledgeable. You had maybe 1-2 posters who made an effort with their points, but a lot people confused well structured posts for knowledge on the series. 

Judge each poster by merit not join date. To give you perspective, Turrin and Matto can count as veterns... yeahhhhh.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 23, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Your Tsunade stances tell a different story, however.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 23, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


>



I'm just saying, you can't be throwing shade a newer members when you've made very questionable Tsuande arguments that you cannot debate around once they are pointed out to you. To be frank, that's very lazy of you too whilst admitting that you can't really debate around "newer" posters points.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 23, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm just saying, you can't be throwing shade a newer members when you've made very questionable Tsuande arguments that you cannot debate around once they are pointed out to you. To be frank, that's very lazy of you too whilst admitting that you can't really debate around "newer" posters points.



My opinion on Tsunade-related things is completely irrelevant to this discussion.

The point you’ve missed trying to be a keyboard warrior, is that because I’ve been here for nearly 10 years I’m far more likely to have engaged in all the typical Tsunade debates than someone who has recently joined. A newbie could be as eloquent and intelligent as they want, but it doesn’t change that if they’ve never posted on NF or a forum like it before, they probably won’t be as familiar with the manga as older members. Sure, they _might_ be, but 9/10 they aren’t.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 23, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> My opinion on Tsunade-related things is completely irrelevant to this discussion.



But it craps on the whole "members who have been here longer know better" nonsense you tried to run with. 



> The point you’ve missed trying to be a keyboard warrior, is that because I’ve been here for nearly 10 years I’m far more likely to have engaged in all the typical Tsunade debates than someone who has recently joined. A newbie could be as eloquent and intelligent as they want, but it doesn’t change that if they’ve never posted on NF or a forum like it before, they probably won’t be as familiar with the manga as older members. Sure, they _might_ be, but 9/10 they aren’t.



I think you need to look at the definition of "keyboard warrior", m'boy. 

That's a stretch. A "newbie" may have been reading the manga for a while and juse decided to join the board a lot later than older members-- they could be familiar with the manga. Oh how quickly we forget, you've been here for nearly 10 years and chose to forget that even "newbies" back then -- who are considered vets now -- made posts which rivaled the quality of the "new" members. 

And your Tsunade stances probably have a lot of relevance here because a lot of these "new" members have some unfavourable views on the character's abilities. Of course, I don't see why you'd hold it against them as even during your decade here, you still weren't able to properly defend your Tsunade stance. The only difference is you had back up from 1-2 other outspoken Tsuande fans.


----------



## Francyst (Jul 23, 2019)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Your Tsunade stances tell a different story, however.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 23, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> My opinion on Tsunade-related things is completely irrelevant to this discussion.
> 
> The point you’ve missed trying to be a keyboard warrior, is that because I’ve been here for nearly 10 years I’m far more likely to have engaged in all the typical Tsunade debates than someone who has recently joined. A newbie could be as eloquent and intelligent as they want, but it doesn’t change that if they’ve never posted on NF or a forum like it before, they probably won’t be as familiar with the manga as older members. Sure, they _might_ be, but 9/10 they aren’t.


Don't feed him please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 23, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Don't feed him please


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 24, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Don't feed him please





Godaime Tsunade said:


>



Point in case. 2 posters, different join dates but still have questionable stances about Tsunade/Sakura. So Godaime Tsunade's notion that older posters being more clued into "relevant" discussions is literally just a lazy assessment because most likely new posters made points which he could not debate around. Not sure why he complains about the new posters when back in the day, older posters also made points that to this day he still can't debate around.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 24, 2019)

"Questionable stances"  You of all people lol. I don't wanna argue this subject for the  600th time.


----------



## Soul (Jul 24, 2019)

No need to go that far Munboy. You were quite the troll back in the day.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 24, 2019)

I fucking love Munboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 24, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


>



Very lewd.

I'd add you to the tier list, but there's no space left.


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 24, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Very lewd.
> 
> I'd add you to the tier list, but there's no space left.


Idk why I find bonly being god-tier on your list so funny 

And I didn't make the cut? Could have sworn I was lewd asf


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 24, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Idk why I find bonly being god-tier on your list so funny
> 
> And I didn't make the cut? Could have sworn I was lewd asf



Must have slipped my mind, I guess at the height of your lewdness, you may have made it as a mid-tier.

Video footage of Bonely:


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 24, 2019)

I wish I was lewd


----------



## Soul (Jul 24, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I wish I was lewd



Oh but you are.


----------



## Topace (Jul 24, 2019)

These “veteran” posters should worry about finding a good retirement home and not beefing with the new members.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 24, 2019)

Soul said:


> Oh but you are.


Am I the lewdest in the land?


----------



## Soul (Jul 24, 2019)

Topace said:


> These “veteran” posters should worry about finding a good retirement home and not beefing with the new members.



Did you just call me a boomer?



SakuraLover16 said:


> Am I the lewdest in the land?



Not yet.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 24, 2019)

Soul said:


> Not yet.


I will work harder Soul-Sama


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jul 25, 2019)

Topace said:


> These “veteran” posters should worry about finding a good retirement home and not beefing with the new members.



Sounds like you’re starting beef with the veterans pal. Don’t turn this into a turf war


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 29, 2019)

I just want to say that a lot of newcomers improved, especially at being more humble and conceding when they're faced with irrefutable evidence.

Keep it up, guys!


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 29, 2019)

They know they love me


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 29, 2019)

I can tell that weed became legal in the west just by watching nbd


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 29, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sounds like you’re starting beef with the veterans pal. Don’t turn this into a turf war


Ok boomer

ck


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh Edo Tensei my favorite jutsu


----------



## blk (Nov 29, 2019)

Some are good, some are bad. 

Overall as long as you make good (as in logically valid and at least plausible, even if not air tight solid) arguments and are willing to concede when you are proven wrong, you are good in my book.


Also i've noticed that many new comers have _a ton _of posts. 

People from 2018 or 2019 having 10k or more posts. 
You guys stay in this forum a little bit too much if i may say it.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 29, 2019)

The new kids seem capable although most are here for the memes


----------



## Cognitios (Nov 29, 2019)

blk said:


> Some are good, some are bad.
> 
> Overall as long as you make good (as in logically valid and at least plausible, even if not air tight solid) arguments and are willing to concede when you are proven wrong, you are good in my book.
> 
> ...


Youngbloods got a lot to say but not much to say if you catch me. 



Hina uzumaki said:


> The new kids seem capable although most are here for the memes


You’ve been here like 6 months lmao.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Nov 29, 2019)

Cognitios said:


> You’ve been here like 6 months lmao.


Yes.. I'm already a veteran here.
 I guide young careers like that of @Santoryu @t0xeus @ShinAkuma @Artistwannabe


----------



## Soul (Nov 29, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Yes.. I'm already a veteran here.



Haha


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 29, 2019)

Soul said:


> Haha



Back to that lewd avatar I see

It's been a while


----------



## Soul (Nov 29, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Back to that *cute as fuck* avatar I see
> 
> It's been a while



Been far too long.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 30, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Back to that lewd avatar I see
> 
> It's been a while


Yes my avatar is pretty cute


----------

